# Alla faccia dei vegani



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Qua si sta diffondendo, soprattutto grazie alle cattive oro.blu e fiammetta , l'idea che io non mi alimenti nel modo giusto. E quindi stasera alla faccia di chi mangia la roba verde mi son strafogato questo:



Doppio hamburger di chianina da 170 grammi, bacon grigliato, prosciutto crudo di Parma, maionese e doppia mozzarella di bufala 

Non ho messo l'insalata per mantenermi leggero (e perché aborro la roba verde)


----------



## Eratò (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Qua si sta diffondendo, soprattutto grazie alle cattive oro.blu e fiammetta, che io non mi alimenti nel modo giusto. E quindi stasera alla faccia di chi mangia la roba verde mi son strafogato questo:
> 
> View attachment 10946View attachment 10947
> 
> ...


Certo che farai il record nazionale di colesterolo.... :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Qua si sta diffondendo, soprattutto grazie alle cattive oro.blu e fiammetta, l'idea che io non mi alimenti nel modo giusto. E quindi stasera alla faccia di chi mangia la roba verde mi son strafogato questo:
> 
> View attachment 10946View attachment 10947
> 
> ...


Finisci di digerire tra una settimana !!!!! maremma maiala.... ci sta tutta  poi birra ?


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Ma è tutta roba genuina  Il colesterolo è una leggenda metropolitana


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Certo che farai il record nazionale di colesterolo.... :carneval:


Anche trigliceridi  avrà un fegato che quello dell'oca ingrassata gli fa un baffo


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Finisci di digerire tra una settimana !!!!! maremma maiala.... ci sta tutta  poi birra ?


Ma che, ho già fame di nuovo. Infatti tra un pò mi faccio una fetta di tiramisù.

Per la birra ehm, io sono astemio :condom::facepalm:Latte e nesquik forever.


----------



## Eratò (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma è tutta roba genuina  Il colesterolo è una leggenda metropolitana


:rotfl:... e dopo ci voleva 'na bella sfogliatella riccia con un bicchierino ghiacciato di limoncello...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma che, ho già fame di nuovo. Infatti tra un pò mi faccio una fetta di tiramisù.
> 
> Per la birra ehm, io sono astemio :condom::facepalm:*Latte e nesquik forever.*


Nausicaa 2 " la vendetta"  conosci Nau ?


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche trigliceridi  avrà un fegato che quello dell'oca ingrassata gli fa un baffo


Ma sai che inspiegabilmente ho analisi perfette? Dono il sangue quindi mi tengo regolarmente sotto controllo e non ho mai valori sballati.


Eratò ha detto:


> :rotfl:... e dopo ci voleva 'na bella sfogliatella riccia con un bicchierino ghiacciato di limoncello...


Guarda nonostante mio cognato abbia in provincia di Caserta una ottima pasticceria io non mangio le sfogliatelle, non mi piacciono. E come detto poco su non bevo alcolici quindi niente limoncello ld:


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nausicaa 2 " la vendetta"  *conosci Nau* ?


No, quando ho iniziato a postare lei non partecipava da tempo. In passato ho letto qualche suo post ma non la ricordo in maniera particolare purtroppo.


----------



## Eratò (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma sai che inspiegabilmente ho analisi perfette? Dono il sangue quindi mi tengo regolarmente sotto controllo e non ho mai valori sballati.
> 
> 
> Guarda nonostante mio cognato abbia in provincia di Caserta una ottima pasticceria io non mangio le sfogliatelle, non mi piacciono. E come detto poco su non bevo alcolici quindi niente limoncello ld:


Azz'! Per me sei virtuoso...


----------



## Flavia (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nausicaa 2 " la vendetta"  conosci Nau ?


ogni tanto mi chiedo come sta
ciao Nau se leggi


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ogni tanto mi chiedo come sta
> ciao Nau se leggi


Già, lei e  la bimba


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già, lei e  la bimba



Bene entrambe, sentita un mese fa.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bene entrambe, sentita un mese fa.


Grazie :up:


----------



## Flavia (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già, lei e  la bimba


una volta lei ha avuto nei miei confronti
 diciamo un riguardo particolare
 verso una cosa, aveva capito male
 ma rimasi colpita
 non dimentico quel suo gesto
 delicato e generoso
quindi le auguro tanto bene


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bene entrambe, sentita un mese fa.


c'è speranza di rivederla sul forum?


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

Praticamente mi è venuta una fitta al fegato solo a guardare le foto.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Praticamente mi è venuta una fitta al fegato solo a guardare le foto.


Io non riuscirei a mangiare in un solo pasto tutto sto ben di Dio


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io non riuscirei a mangiare in un solo pasto tutto sto ben di Dio


Ad oggi nemmeno io...:rotfl:
Il mio povero stomachino si è chiuso...pur mangiando costantemente ogni tot ore non riesco a ingozzarmi in un solo pasto.


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Ma voi siete dolci fanciulle che mangiano come colibrì, io un bestione di un metro e ottantasei per 95 chili (ma devo mettermi a dieta). Prima del panino ho anche mangiato le patatine fritte


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma voi siete dolci fanciulle che mangiano come colibrì, io un bestione di un metro e ottantasei per 95 chili (ma devo mettermi a dieta). Prima del panino ho anche mangiato le patatine fritte


Dolce io?! :rotfl:
Colibrì?! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma voi siete dolci fanciulle che mangiano come colibrì, io un bestione di un metro e ottantasei per 95 chili (ma devo mettermi a dieta). Prima del panino ho anche mangiato le patatine fritte


Mi stai facendo venire il mal di stomaco  Mal di stomaco riflesso :rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Qua si sta diffondendo, soprattutto grazie alle cattive oro.blu e fiammetta , l'idea che io non mi alimenti nel modo giusto. E quindi stasera alla faccia di chi mangia la roba verde mi son strafogato questo:
> 
> View attachment 10946View attachment 10947
> 
> ...


Sei una delle cose migliori che c'è in questo forum [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] ti stimo.
Però quando hai finito la dispensa corri a fare i compiti nell'angolo del fumetto che vogliamo le descrizioni dei maschietti [emoji6] anzi, visto il successo che hai avuto con le donzelle, potresti aprire un thread (un altro [emoji15]  ) con le descrizioni degli utenti del forum. È un anno che leggi qui dentro i post degli altri, secondo me vengono fuori delle cose interessanti...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Non so come fai a morderlo.
A 35 anni puoi ancora sfidare i nutrizionisti. Per poco.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so come fai a morderlo.
> A 35 anni puoi ancora sfidare i nutrizionisti. *Per poco*.


Poro Falcor  una botta di ottimismo


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so come fai a morderlo.
> A 35 anni puoi ancora sfidare i nutrizionisti. Per poco.


Oh, mo che l'ho trovato, me lo vuoi già togliere? Il ragazzo va preservato, è gemma rara (e sono serio)...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Poro Falcor  una botta di ottimismo





Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Oh, mo che l'ho trovato, me lo vuoi già togliere? Il ragazzo va preservato, è gemma rara (e sono serio)...


Fa tutto da solo. Come ci ha illustrato.


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa tutto da solo. Come ci ha illustrato.


eh ma tu gliela tiri [emoji23]


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> eh ma tu gliela tiri [emoji23]


Secondo me s'è pure toccato


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me s'è pure toccato


[emoji15] ...[emoji57] ...[emoji23]


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (23 Novembre 2015)

Maledetti a voi con lo stomaco e il metabolismo ancora buoni per mandare giù certa roba...
Io vi ODIO.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Maledetti a voi con lo stomaco e il metabolismo ancora buoni per mandare giù certa roba...
> Io vi ODIO.


Ma Voi chi ?  Falcor e Ryoga, la coppia perfetta ... Noi ( altre) stiamo li a guardare allibite


----------



## Spot (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma Voi chi ?  Falcor e Ryoga, la coppia perfetta ... Noi ( altre) stiamo li a guardare allibite


Non so, io ho solo visto il panino e mi è sembrato giusto sfogare tutta la mia rabbia repressa contro chi ha un buon metabolismo


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non so, io ho solo visto il panino e mi è sembrato giusto sfogare tutta la mia rabbia repressa contro chi ha un buon metabolismo


Sei istintiva ed impulsiva, figliola, mi garbi assai


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Maledetti a voi con lo stomaco e il metabolismo ancora buoni per mandare giù certa roba...
> Io vi ODIO.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma Voi chi ?  Falcor e Ryoga, la coppia perfetta ... Noi ( altre) stiamo li a guardare allibite


Chiariamo un punto: io adoro il cibo, ma non mangio molto e devo controllarmi con salumi e carne suina in generale. Quel panino ucciderebbe anche me, quindi mogliettina prepara l'insalata che dopo che esco il cane sono da te...


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so come fai a morderlo.
> A 35 anni puoi ancora sfidare i nutrizionisti. *Per poco*.


Hai risposto ai miei post un paio di volte, augurarmi la morte fin'ora è la cosa più dolce che tu abbia fatto  (figurati negli altri )



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Poro Falcor  una botta di ottimismo


L'ottimismo è il profumo della vita, peccato che ho il raffreddore.



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Oh, mo che l'ho trovato, me lo vuoi già togliere? Il ragazzo va preservato, è gemma rara (e sono serio)...


So che ciò che sto per fare è vietato dal regolamento e verrò bannato ma questo è il contenuto di un mp mandatomi da Ryoga. Spot leggi con attenzione:

"Caro falcor, tu sei una vera gemma, non come quella fedifraga di mia moglie Spot. Fuggiamo insieme verso la felicità, lei il martedi sera va a zumba e ne approfitto per scappare quindi o domani o mai più"

Ryo scusami ma dovevo farlo :rotfl:



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> eh ma tu gliela tiri [emoji23]


Ah ora ho capito la storia degli specchi e il loro uso. Specchio riflesso e son tranquillo  Vi riferivate a questo :rotfl:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me s'è pure toccato


Eh non posso, ho ancora le manine sporche di maionese :mexican:



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Maledetti a voi con lo stomaco e il metabolismo ancora buoni per mandare giù certa roba...
> Io vi ODIO.


Ora te lo posso dire. Trmonaaaaaa :rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Hai risposto ai miei post un paio di volte, augurarmi la morte fin'ora è la cosa più dolce che tu abbia fatto  (figurati negli altri )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sto morendo [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Hai risposto ai miei post un paio di volte, augurarmi la morte fin'ora è la cosa più dolce che tu abbia fatto  (figurati negli altri )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



È questa la riconoscenza per le mie preoccupazioni per la tua salute?
Mq mangiati un vasetto di maionese con la nutella!


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2015)

NON lo mangerei mai, io amo i panini semplici ed il pane buono. 

Quello come  pane sembra finto, di plastica.

POI TROPPO PASTICCIATO.

UNO sfilato morbido  cotto e brie senza maionese o salse.


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON lo mangerei mai, io amo i panini semplici ed il pane buono.
> 
> *Quello come  pane sembra finto, di plastica*.


E invece ti assicuro che non era male, anzi era molto buono e io col pane sono abbastanza viziato.

Per questo non capisco come facciano dal centro italia in poi a mangiare quello schifo di pane senza sale


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È questa la riconoscenza per le mie preoccupazioni per la tua salute?
> Mq mangiati un vasetto di maionese con la nutella!


Io comunque scherzavo, però che mi fai paura è vero 

ps: per nutella e maionese non avrei problemi a farlo. Mangio i pancake con la maionese e le patatine fritte la domenica mattina a lavoro.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> E invece ti assicuro che non era male, anzi era molto buono e io col pane sono abbastanza viziato.
> 
> Per questo non capisco come facciano dal centro italia in poi a mangiare *quello schifo di pane senza sale *


Aaaaaghhhhhh blasfemo !!!!!!  penitenza !!!!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io comunque scherzavo, però che mi fai paura è vero
> 
> ps: per nutella e maionese non avrei problemi a farlo. Mangio i pancake con la maionese e le patatine fritte la domenica mattina a lavoro.


Sei uno strano ragazzo :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io comunque scherzavo, però che mi fai paura è vero
> 
> ps: per nutella e maionese non avrei problemi a farlo. Mangio i pancake con la maionese *e le patatine fritte la domenica mattina a lavoro*.


:up:
certi giorni pure io al lavoro, anche se per fortuna non di domenica... certe volte ho le tastiere dei pc piene di briciole di patatine :rotfl: con sommo schifo delle due arpie con cui ho la sfiga di dividere la stanza


----------



## ivanl (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Qua si sta diffondendo, soprattutto grazie alle cattive oro.blu e fiammetta , l'idea che io non mi alimenti nel modo giusto. E quindi stasera alla faccia di chi mangia la roba verde mi son strafogato questo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bellissimo, fatto tu o preso da qualche parte? Dove lo fanno?? 
LO VOGLIO!!


----------



## ivanl (24 Novembre 2015)

non lo scrivo perche' sembrerebbe una gara a 'chi ce l'ha piu' lungo', ma domenica a pranzo ho mangiato tanto di quel maiale in tutte le forme che sono stato a digiuno tutto ieri, per la prima volta nella vita sono stato in difficolta' digestive...ma oggi, grazie alla potenza della farmaceutica, sono pronto a ricominciare


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Doppio hamburger di chianina da 170 grammi, bacon grigliato, prosciutto crudo di Parma, maionese e doppia mozzarella di bufala


Una prece per Falcor, che questa notte è salito nel regno dei cieli.

Insegnerai agli angeli ad impennare. 

Ah no quello era Simoncelli.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :up:
> certi giorni pure io al lavoro, anche se per fortuna non di domenica... certe volte ho le tastiere dei pc piene di briciole di patatine :rotfl: con sommo schifo delle due arpie con cui ho la sfiga di dividere la stanza


Ma come pensavo avessi vicino due docili donzelle !!!  Arpieeeeee brrrrrr


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei uno strano ragazzo :singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl:Ora la tua faccina è questa :  :maestra sei uno strano ragazzo)


----------



## banshee (24 Novembre 2015)

grande Falcor hai tutta la mia stima!! ps nel fine settimana sarò nella tua terra natia, non vedo l'ora di mangiarmi un cuoppo di alici fritte con la provola!!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> grande Falcor hai tutta la mia stima!! ps nel fine settimana sarò nella tua terra natia, non vedo l'ora di mangiarmi un cuoppo di alici fritte con la provola!!


Ma come non mangi come un fringuellino?


----------



## banshee (24 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma come non mangi come un fringuellino?


nu :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma come pensavo avessi vicino due docili donzelle !!!  Arpieeeeee brrrrrr


docili sarebbero pure docili, ma non gliene do occasione   troppo acide, mi rovinerebbero il ph :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *grande Falcor hai tutta la mia stima!!* ps nel fine settimana sarò nella tua terra natia, non vedo l'ora di mangiarmi un cuoppo di alici fritte con la provola!!


idem!


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

Eccomi qua. Sopravvissuto alla notte e pronto a fare colazione


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> docili sarebbero pure docili, ma non gliene do occasione   troppo acide, mi rovinerebbero il ph :singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl:ahhhhhh sei preoccupato per il tuo ph, pensavo fosse prerogativa di una donna


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eccomi qua. Sopravvissuto alla notte e pronto a fare colazione


Ciaoooooooo e buondì fratellino  non oso immaginare la tua colazione, io sono andata di cappuccino di soia e basta .... Prendi nota


----------



## banshee (24 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciaoooooooo e buondì fratellino  non oso immaginare la tua colazione, io sono andata di cappuccino di soia e basta .... Prendi nota


ma noooooooo!! ma sei vegana?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma noooooooo!! ma sei vegana?


Tento in modo piuttosto maldestro in verità  Difficile rinunciare a pesce in primis e qualche pezzo di chianina  Sto lottando contro la mia golosità ... Estenuante


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> certe volte ho le tastiere dei pc piene di briciole di patatine :rotfl: con sommo schifo delle due arpie con cui ho la sfiga di dividere la stanza


Arpie: Ehi Nobody ma che schifo stai facendo!!??!!
Tu le guardi così 




ivanl ha detto:


> bellissimo, fatto tu o preso da qualche parte? Dove lo fanno??
> LO VOGLIO!!


Non è opera mia, è un locale in provincia di Napoli che fa ste delizie del palato 



ivanl ha detto:


> non lo scrivo perche' sembrerebbe una gara a 'chi ce l'ha piu' lungo', ma domenica a pranzo ho mangiato tanto di quel maiale in tutte le forme che sono stato a digiuno tutto ieri, per la prima volta nella vita sono stato in difficolta' digestive...ma oggi, grazie alla potenza della farmaceutica, sono pronto a ricominciare


Andrebbe aperto un thread "Tradinet vs Food" in cui postare le nostre sfide all'apparato gastrointestinale 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Ora la tua faccina è questa :  :maestra sei uno strano ragazzo)


:rotfl::rotfl: Cavolo mi sa che ci hai beccato in pieno  Ha gli occhiali Brunetta?



banshee ha detto:


> grande Falcor hai tutta la mia stima!! ps nel fine settimana sarò nella tua terra natia, non vedo l'ora di mangiarmi un cuoppo di alici fritte con la provola!!


Che schifo le alici  Se puoi va a mangiarti un panuozzo a Gragnano :singleeye:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciaoooooooo e buondì fratellino  non oso immaginare la tua colazione, io sono andata di cappuccino di soia e basta .... Prendi nota


Cappuccino di soiaaaaaaaaa???? Ma non t'ho insegnato nulla? Comunque io avevo solo una tazza di latte, un cornetto alla nutella e i biscotti. Colazione sobria 



banshee ha detto:


> ma noooooooo!! ma sei vegana?


Dammi tempo e la riconverto


----------



## banshee (24 Novembre 2015)

@falcor: il cuoppo me lo mangio appena arrivo  a pranzo non so, decide la mia amica napolegna, se ce la faccio vorrei farmi un panino col soffritto


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

Per la serie un pranzo leggero e altamente digeribile


----------



## banshee (24 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> idem!


il giorno che mi cambia il metabolismo e/o smetto di fare sport per qualche motivo sarà una tragedia


----------



## banshee (24 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tento in modo piuttosto maldestro in verità  Difficile rinunciare a pesce in primis e qualche pezzo di chianina  Sto lottando contro la mia golosità ... Estenuante


ma perchè questa scelta? salute o etica, o entrambi?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma perchè questa scelta? salute o etica, o entrambi?


Entrambe  C'ho na certa età


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il giorno che mi cambia il metabolismo e/o smetto di fare sport per qualche motivo sarà una tragedia


stessa cosa mia... per bruciare quello che mangio non devo calare dai 50km a settimana


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Arpie: Ehi Nobody ma che schifo stai facendo!!??!!
> Tu le guardi così
> View attachment 10948


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
qualcosa del genere :singleeye:


----------



## Spot (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> So che ciò che sto per fare è vietato dal regolamento e verrò bannato ma questo è il contenuto di un mp mandatomi da Ryoga. Spot leggi con attenzione:
> 
> "Caro falcor, tu sei una vera gemma, non come quella fedifraga di mia moglie Spot. Fuggiamo insieme verso la felicità, lei il martedi sera va a zumba e ne approfitto per scappare quindi o domani o mai più"
> 
> ...


Ma siete delle serpi. Io non ho parole. Sono davvero esterefatta.
Infami.
E comunque non faccio zumba, è roba da mammolette.

PS: napoletà vaffammocc a chitemmuuuurt!


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

Si dice "chitemmu*O*rt" comunque  

ps: anche se attenta a chi lo dici se verrai mai a napoli, perché è una cosa abbastanza pesantina da dire a qualcuno.

Apro una parentesi semiseria e i romani potranno aiutarmi.

Mi è parso di capire che a Roma dire "li mortacci tua" sia un intercalare abbastanza usato e non assume decisamente una connotazione negativa. A volte detto anche in senso ironico e simpatico.

A Napoli invece invocare i morti è una cosa abbastanza grave e lo si fa solo per offendere davvero una persona. Non lo si direbbe mai per scherzo.

Eppure son sempre stato convinto che napoletani e romani avessero lo stesso approccio alla morte e alla gestione del lutto.


----------



## Spot (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si dice "chitemmu*O*rt" comunque
> 
> ps: anche se attenta a chi lo dici se verrai mai a napoli, perché è una cosa abbastanza pesantina da dire a qualcuno.
> 
> ...


Da noi si dice senza o 

Sul fatto che fosse così pesante non lo sapevo. Qui è abbastanza comune: sicuramente è un espressione volgare, forse più di quella romana, ma non offensiva a livello personale.

Io adoro "e li mortanguerieri!" come imprecazione (Boris docet )


----------



## Nicka (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si dice "chitemmu*O*rt" comunque
> 
> ps: anche se attenta a chi lo dici se verrai mai a napoli, perché è una cosa abbastanza pesantina da dire a qualcuno.
> 
> ...


In Emilia si sente spesso dire "C'at vegna un cancher", che non è esattamente un augurio felice, ma si dice tra amici che magari non si vedono da un po'...
Diciamo che ogni parte d'Italia ha modi suoi per sdrammatizzare morte e affini...


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sul fatto che fosse così pesante non lo sapevo. *Qui è abbastanza comune: *sicuramente è un espressione volgare, forse più di quella romana, ma non offensiva a livello personale.


Proprio questo mi chiedevo. Come mai solo da noi fosse qualcosa di così pesante. Eppure i napoletani scherzano su tutto però guai a dirgli una cosa del genere.

Boris l'ho amato, cagnaaaaaaaa :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> In Emilia si sente spesso dire "C'at vegna un cancher", che non è esattamente un augurio felice, ma si dice tra amici che magari non si vedono da un po'...
> Diciamo che ogni parte d'Italia ha modi suoi per sdrammatizzare morte e affini...


Da noi si dice " che te prendesse 'ncorpo ancora se' vivo !!!!" che è un simpatico modo per evidenziare la gioia di rivedere un amico che si era perso di vista


----------



## Spot (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Proprio questo mi chiedevo. Come mai solo da noi fosse qualcosa di così pesante. Eppure i napoletani scherzano su tutto però guai a dirgli una cosa del genere.
> 
> Boris l'ho amato, cagnaaaaaaaa :rotfl:


Cagna maledetta!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl:
E vaffanculo crucchi de merda! Due a zero a casa vostra, Grosso Del Piero! Popopopopopoopo!!!


----------



## banshee (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si dice "chitemmu*O*rt" comunque
> 
> ps: anche se attenta a chi lo dici se verrai mai a napoli, perché è una cosa abbastanza pesantina da dire a qualcuno.
> 
> ...


confermo e sottoscrivo.

a Roma se ti dico "li mortacci tua" il più delle volte è perchè ti voglio bene :rotfl: nel senso.... si usa come intercalare per esprimere approvazione e sorpresa. Tipo:

"ah tizio x, mortacci tua quanto magni, beato a te!"
"mortà quanto sei bella!"

al contrario, a Napoli chiami i morti e potresti trovarti nei guai..  la mia amica napoletana infatti non concepisce questo tipico intercalare romano.


----------



## banshee (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Per la serie un pranzo leggero e altamente digeribile


l'ultima volta che sono andata mi ha fatto pasta e patate con la provola fatta in casa, salsicce e friarielli, ricce, frolle e vino. 

I LOVE NAPOLI <3


----------



## Nicka (24 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da noi si dice " che te prendesse 'ncorpo ancora se' vivo !!!!" che è un simpatico modo per evidenziare la gioia di rivedere un amico che si era perso di vista


Un po' simile al "chi non muore si rivede!!!"...
Quando ero adolescente ogni volta che me lo dicevano mi toccavo furiosamente!!! :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (24 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un po' simile al "chi non muore si rivede!!!"...
> Quando ero adolescente ogni volta che me lo dicevano mi toccavo furiosamente!!! :rotfl:


ti ricordi i due fratelli dell'osteria dove siamo andate? quelli sono fratelli e si dicono "li mortacci tua" continuamente a vicenda :rotfl: che in teoria sarebbe un insulto a se stessi, visto che i defunti sono gli stessi per entrambi.. questo da la misura di quanto a Roma l'espressione "mortacci tua" non significhi nulla :rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> l'ultima volta che sono andata mi ha fatto *pasta e patate* con la provola fatta in casa, salsicce e friarielli, ricce, frolle e vino.
> 
> I LOVE NAPOLI <3


Pasta e patate state of mind


----------



## banshee (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Pasta e patate state of mind


era tutta azzeccata, sembrava quasi uno sformato più che una minestra, poi con tre kg di provola. io amo la vostra untaggine. ah, mi riporterò a Roma un bel pacco di taralli sugna e pepe sicuro


----------



## Nicka (24 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ti ricordi i due fratelli dell'osteria dove siamo andate? quelli sono fratelli e si dicono "li mortacci tua" continuamente a vicenda :rotfl: che in teoria sarebbe un insulto a se stessi, visto che i defunti sono gli stessi per entrambi.. questo da la misura di quanto a Roma l'espressione "mortacci tua" non significhi nulla :rotfl:


Vabbè quelli sono due miti veri!!!


----------



## oro.blu (27 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Finisci di digerire tra una settimana !!!!! maremma maiala.... ci sta tutta  poi birra ?


Che fame!!![emoji15]


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> era tutta azzeccata, sembrava quasi uno sformato più che una minestra, poi con tre kg di provola. io amo la vostra untaggine. ah, mi riporterò a Roma un bel pacco di taralli sugna e pepe sicuro


Deve essere azzeccata!
Con mia moglie abbiamo una ventennale diatriba in cucina sui piatti come pasta e patate o pasta e fagioli o pasta e ceci. Lei (loro) le fanno liquide, una roba da accapponare la pelle. Dopo la prima volta che le ha fatte, le ho detto "grazie amore, ma d'ora in poi le facciamo in pentole separate e ognuno si fa la sua"
Se capita che cucino io per tutti, lei si lagna che e' asciutta, se la fa lei io poi vado sul lavandino e scolo tutto il liquido dal piatto


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2015)

qui nell'isola se vuoi davvero far incazzare qualcuno " su cunn'e mama rua" :singleeye:


----------



## Falcor (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Lei (loro) le fanno liquide, una roba da accapponare la pelle.
> 
> Se capita che cucino io per tutti, lei si lagna che e' asciutta, se la fa lei io poi vado sul lavandino e scolo tutto il liquido dal piatto


Queste due cose per me sarebbero condizione necessaria e sufficiente per mollarla. Tradiscimi, picchia i nostri figli, scorreggia in pubblico, ma la pasta e patate liquida NO. Divorzio immediato 

Ivan sei un sant'uomo.


----------



## Falcor (7 Dicembre 2015)

Oggi mi son concesso un panino con doppio hamburger di chianina, bacon grigliato, doppio formaggio e salsa bbq, patatine e per dolce un muffin al doppio cioccolato (scaglie e cuore di cioccolato caldo) 


View attachment 5433


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oggi mi son concesso un panino con doppio hamburger di chianina, bacon grigliato, doppio formaggio e salsa bbq, patatine e per dolce un muffin al doppio cioccolato (scaglie e cuore di cioccolato caldo)
> 
> View attachment 11034
> View attachment 11035


cazzo Falchetto [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] certo te la godi proprio vita...


----------



## Falcor (7 Dicembre 2015)

Eh Ryo ma tanto mo arriva Brunetta a dirmi che presto il mio fegato alzerà bandiera bianca


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oggi mi son concesso un panino con doppio hamburger di chianina, bacon grigliato, doppio formaggio e salsa bbq, patatine e per dolce un muffin al doppio cioccolato (scaglie e cuore di cioccolato caldo)
> 
> View attachment 11034
> View attachment 11035


Io l'ultima volta che ho provato a mangiare una cosa simile, ho messo due giorni a digerire, tipo:carneval:Ed era un hamburger vegan, pensa te :singleeye:


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh Ryo ma tanto mo arriva Brunetta a dirmi che presto il mio fegato alzerà bandiera bianca


Sai che te lo stavo per scrivere io? [emoji23]


----------



## Falcor (7 Dicembre 2015)

Sorella hai preso lo stomaco di mamma che era deboluccia, io quella di papà che era un cinghiale


----------



## Spot (7 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oggi mi son concesso un panino con doppio hamburger di chianina, bacon grigliato, doppio formaggio e salsa bbq, patatine e per dolce un muffin al doppio cioccolato (scaglie e cuore di cioccolato caldo)
> 
> View attachment 11034
> View attachment 11035


Qua è vigilia.
In Puglia vigono rape e calzone di cipolla.
Altro che pane e saggezza, ndr.


----------



## Falcor (7 Dicembre 2015)

Calzone di cipolla, non immagino cosa più oscena da mangiare.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sorella hai preso lo stomaco di mamma che era deboluccia, io quella di papà che era un cinghiale


Ci sta, ci sta


----------



## Spot (7 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Calzone di cipolla, non immagino cosa più oscena da mangiare.


Cucciolo, se ti avessi a portata di zampa ti riempirei di alitate in faccia.


----------



## Falcor (7 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> *Cucciolo*, se ti avessi a portata di zampa ti riempirei di alitate in faccia.


Oh trmoncina di fiocchetti adornata, perché vuoi che il tuo dolce marito mi sottoponga ad una solenne bastonatura? 

Ryo se leggi sappi che rimando quell'epiteto affettuoso al mittente con doppio specchioriflesso carpiato :rock:


----------



## oro.blu (7 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Qua è vigilia.
> In Puglia vigono rape e calzone di cipolla.
> Altro che pane e saggezza, ndr.





Falcor ha detto:


> Calzone di cipolla, non immagino cosa più oscena da mangiare.



deve essere una cosa MERAVIGLIOSA adoro la cipolla


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oh trmoncina di fiocchetti adornata, perché vuoi che il tuo dolce marito mi sottoponga ad una solenne bastonatura?
> 
> Ryo se leggi sappi che rimando quell'epiteto affettuoso al mittente con doppio specchioriflesso carpiato :rock:


[emoji23] 
Ti ha chiamato cucciolo, dai per così poco la mia gelosia non viene nemmeno scalfita [emoji6] trovo più oltraggiosa l'alitata, perché pericolosamente portata a distanza ravvicinata semmai... e poi speravo di farla io la gara con lei a chi sviene prima, con la mia pizza 'nduia e cipolla di Tropea [emoji57]


----------



## perplesso (7 Dicembre 2015)

Il calzone di cipolla mi manca


----------



## Spot (7 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji23]
> Ti ha chiamato cucciolo, dai per così poco la mia gelosia non viene  nemmeno scalfita [emoji6] trovo più oltraggiosa l'alitata, perché  pericolosamente portata a distanza ravvicinata semmai... e poi speravo  di farla io la gara con lei a chi sviene prima, con la mia pizza 'nduia e  cipolla di Tropea [emoji57]


Sappi che non c'è storia... tua moglie è peggio di una scaricatrice di porto per certe cose.



oro.blu ha detto:


> deve essere una cosa MERAVIGLIOSA adoro la cipolla


Spettacolare! Si fa con gli sponsali, olive nere, uvetta, acciughe... alcuni ci mettono anche il baccalà, ma personalmente lo preferisco senza. Non è difficile, l'unica parte un po' ostica e far venire bene lo strato d'impasto, che di base è soffice ma alla fine deve avere una sua croccantezza e non essere troppo doppio.
Ovviamente è una cosa da digestione lenta


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2015)

Io sono Vegana... Sapevatelo


----------



## perplesso (7 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io sono Vegana... Sapevatelo


chissà perchè pensavo esattamente a te guardando il panino di Falcor.

però il calzone di cipolla m'intriga.


----------



## Spot (7 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> chissà perchè pensavo esattamente a te guardando il panino di Falcor.
> 
> però il calzone di cipolla m'intriga.


E che te lo dico a fare.


----------



## oro.blu (7 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sappi che non c'è storia... tua moglie è peggio di una scaricatrice di porto per certe cose.
> 
> 
> Spettacolare! Si fa con gli sponsali, olive nere, uvetta, acciughe... alcuni ci mettono anche il baccalà, ma personalmente lo preferisco senza. Non è difficile, l'unica parte un po' ostica e far venire bene lo strato d'impasto, che di base è soffice ma alla fine deve avere una sua croccantezza e non essere troppo doppio.
> Ovviamente è una cosa da digestione lenta


scusa non so cosa sono gli sponsali  è un tipo di cipolla ? e la pasta e tipo pizza o è un altro impasto...Dio se deve essere buona cipolla e olive nere acciughe uvetta...a questo ora...che non posso nemmeno mangiare (altrimenti chi salta???) 
su internet si trova la ricetta???


----------



## Falcor (7 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io sono Vegana... Sapevatelo


----------



## oro.blu (7 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io sono Vegana... Sapevatelo


...e non ti fa bene entrare in un tre di dedicato alla faccia vostra


----------



## Falcor (7 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...e non ti fa bene entrare in un tre di dedicato alla faccia vostra


Più carne per me


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sappi che non c'è storia... tua moglie è peggio di una scaricatrice di porto per certe cose.
> 
> 
> Spettacolare! Si fa con gli sponsali, olive nere, uvetta, acciughe... alcuni ci mettono anche il baccalà, ma personalmente lo preferisco senza. Non è difficile, l'unica parte un po' ostica e far venire bene lo strato d'impasto, che di base è soffice ma alla fine deve avere una sua croccantezza e non essere troppo doppio.
> Ovviamente è una cosa da digestione lenta


Mi immagino già le gare di rutti dopo un paio di medie rosse belle corpose, sappi che anche il tuo maritino è da competizione [emoji6] 


Simy ha detto:


> Io sono Vegana... Sapevatelo


A te è concesso, tranquilla [emoji8]


----------



## Spot (7 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> scusa non so cosa sono gli sponsali  è un tipo di cipolla ? e la pasta e tipo pizza o è un altro impasto...Dio se deve essere buona cipolla e olive nere acciughe uvetta...a questo ora...che non posso nemmeno mangiare (altrimenti chi salta???)
> su internet si trova la ricetta???


Le cipolle più giovani (si riconoscono dal fatto che sono lunghe, con la piantina ancora attaccata).
In internet ci sono tante ricette, se vuoi, appena ho tempo (e mia madre a disposizione) ti segnalo quella più affidabile


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> chissà perchè pensavo esattamente a te guardando il panino di Falcor.
> 
> però il calzone di cipolla m'intriga.


Eh chissà come mai pensavi a me [emoji23]


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io sono Vegana... Sapevatelo


Si, si però ammazza vegan burger m' ha riempito pensavo d'aver mangiato un coltivazione di ceci


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> View attachment 11037


[emoji85]


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...e non ti fa bene entrare in un tre di dedicato alla faccia vostra


No.. Decisamente 



Falcor ha detto:


> Più carne per me


E non sei contento?



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> A te è concesso, tranquilla [emoji8]


[emoji173]️




Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, si però ammazza vegan burger m' ha riempito pensavo d'aver mangiato un coltivazione di ceci


Beh i legumi saziano [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## oro.blu (7 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Le cipolle più giovani (si riconoscono dal fatto che sono lunghe, con la piantina ancora attaccata).
> In internet ci sono tante ricette, se vuoi, appena ho tempo (e mia madre a disposizione) ti segnalo quella più affidabile


grazie benaccetto :up:


----------



## Nobody (9 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> View attachment 11037


diciamo che eticamente è preferibile nutrirsi di vegetali  chi dice che le piante possano soffrire come un animale, dice una cazzata. Ovviamente reagiscono agli stimoli, ma non possedendo un sistema nervoso centrale non possono provare dolore... chiaro, sono pur sempre esseri viventi e vanno rispettate, ma affettare un pomodoro non è come sparare un chiodo in fronte ad una vacca.
Detto questo ammetto egoisticamente che amo le bistecche... però almeno non mi racconto da solo tante cazzate come fanno parecchi carnivori, ed ammetto la mia poca sensibilità


----------



## feather (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non possedendo un sistema nervoso centrale non possono provare dolore...


Allora ti puoi mangiare tranquillo anche:
poliferi, echinodermi, cnidari, spugne, coralli, anemoni e le idre.
Una bella insalatona di idre.


----------



## Nobody (9 Dicembre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Allora ti puoi mangiare tranquillo anche:
> poliferi, echinodermi, cnidari, spugne, coralli, anemoni e le idre.
> Una bella insalatona di idre.


gli anemoni li mangio, si friggono e sono buonissimi!


----------



## Falcor (9 Dicembre 2015)

Feather che mi fai leggere 

Poriferi e spugne son la stessa cosa (Porifera è il phylum in pratica) Idem per Cnidari (Cnidaria) e anemoni. Il corallo non si mangia, è carbonato di calcio per lo più e avresti seri problemi di digestione


----------



## banshee (9 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> View attachment 11037



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: adoro!!


----------



## oro.blu (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> diciamo che eticamente è preferibile nutrirsi di vegetali  chi dice che le piante possano soffrire come un animale, dice una cazzata. Ovviamente reagiscono agli stimoli, ma non possedendo un sistema nervoso centrale non possono provare dolore... chiaro, sono pur sempre esseri viventi e vanno rispettate, ma affettare un pomodoro non è come sparare un chiodo in fronte ad una vacca.
> Detto questo ammetto egoisticamente che amo le bistecche... però almeno non mi racconto da solo tante cazzate come fanno parecchi carnivori, ed ammetto la mia poca sensibilità


la penso come te. sono contraria alla sofferenza degli animali per altri scopi, ma per mangiarmenli...lo so sono egoista


----------



## oro.blu (9 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Feather che mi fai leggere
> 
> Poriferi e spugne son la stessa cosa (Porifera è il phylum in pratica) Idem per Cnidari (Cnidaria) e anemoni. Il corallo non si mangia, è carbonato di calcio per lo più e avresti seri problemi di digestione


...indago chiedo a mia figlia...


----------



## Falcor (9 Dicembre 2015)

Coccinella non serve che chiedi a lei eh. Non è che il mio esame di sistematica e filogenesi da 4800 pagine sia stato un sogno


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Coccinella non serve che chiedi a lei eh. Non è che il mio esame di sistematica e filogenesi da 4800 pagine sia stato un sogno


 e bravo lo studioso !!!


----------



## Nobody (9 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Coccinella non serve che chiedi a lei eh. Non è che il mio esame di sistematica e filogenesi da 4800 pagine sia stato un sogno


ma in che ti sei laureato?


----------



## Nobody (9 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> la penso come te. *sono contraria alla sofferenza degli animali per altri scopi, ma per mangiarmenli...lo so sono egoista*


eh lo so, idem


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> diciamo che eticamente è preferibile nutrirsi di vegetali  chi dice che le piante possano soffrire come un animale, dice una cazzata. Ovviamente reagiscono agli stimoli, ma non possedendo un sistema nervoso centrale non possono provare dolore... chiaro, sono pur sempre esseri viventi e vanno rispettate, ma affettare un pomodoro non è come sparare un chiodo in fronte ad una vacca.
> Detto questo ammetto egoisticamente che amo le bistecche... però almeno non mi racconto da solo tante cazzate come fanno parecchi carnivori, ed ammetto la mia poca sensibilità


Sono poco sensibile pure io...
Inoltre avendo dovuto eliminare i carbo se non mi mangio quintalate di carne non sto in piedi...:unhappy:
Un paio di giorni fa mi sono fatta un bel minestrone, ammazza che fatica...


----------



## banshee (9 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> la penso come te. sono contraria alla sofferenza degli animali per altri scopi, ma per mangiarmenli...lo so sono egoista


Idem. 
Poi non entriamo nel merito di certe cose..ho una vegana in ufficio che scassa continuamente a tutti sull'alimentazione e poi ha il piumino Moncler e indossa scarpe di pelle.


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Idem.
> Poi non entriamo nel merito di certe cose..ho una vegana in ufficio che scassa continuamente a tutti sull'alimentazione e poi ha il piumino Moncler e indossa scarpe di pelle.


allora non è vegana ma una che segue una moda.


----------



## Nobody (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono poco sensibile pure io...
> Inoltre avendo dovuto eliminare i carbo se non mi mangio quintalate di carne non sto in piedi...:unhappy:
> Un paio di giorni fa mi sono fatta un bel minestrone, ammazza che fatica...


però strano, i carbo in una dieta equilibrata non andrebbero eliminati... sono il carburante che serve per bruciare i grassi in eccesso. Ok preferire quelli complessi e limitarli, ma non li cancellerei... anche perchè con sole proteine fare sport ad esempio diventa terribile :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (9 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Idem.
> Poi non entriamo nel merito di certe cose.*.ho una vegana in ufficio che scassa continuamente a tutti sull'alimentazione e poi ha il piumino Moncler* e indossa scarpe di pelle.


bella rincoglionita  non mangia le oche però le spiuma :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono poco sensibile pure io...
> Inoltre avendo dovuto eliminare i carbo se non mi mangio quintalate di carne non sto in piedi...:unhappy:
> Un paio di giorni fa mi sono fatta un bel minestrone, ammazza che fatica...


Il minestrone a me piace  ma soprattutto la ribollita


----------



## banshee (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> bella rincoglionita  non mangia le oche però le spiuma :singleeye:


Ma sai quanti/e......mangiano l'hamburger di soia e poi comprano scarpe di pelle o cosmetici testati su animali (senza nemmeno saperlo, tra l'altro).


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> però strano, i carbo in una dieta equilibrata non andrebbero eliminati... sono il carburante che serve per bruciare i grassi in eccesso. Ok preferire quelli complessi e limitarli, ma non li cancellerei... anche perchè con sole proteine fare sport ad esempio diventa terribile :unhappy:


Quando hai dipendenza da carboidrati e un bel principio di diabete fidati che li elimini...
Solo per qualche mese però, adesso ho iniziato a integrarli nuovamente, con criterio.
Io nei mesi scorsi ho fatto palestra a un certo livello e non toccavo carbo...non ho avuto grossi problemi.


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il minestrone a me piace  ma soprattutto la ribollita


A me piace, piace molto meno al mio intestino e stomaco...


----------



## Nobody (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando hai dipendenza da carboidrati e un bel principio di diabete fidati che li elimini...
> Solo per qualche mese però, adesso ho iniziato a integrarli nuovamente, con criterio.
> *Io nei mesi scorsi ho fatto palestra a un certo livello e non toccavo carbo...non ho avuto grossi problemi*.


No all'inizio infatti si sente poco... se però vai avanti senza, poi allenarsi diventa terribile. E comunque rendi molto meno su sforzi di una certa intensità. Però certo, con principi di diabete e dipendenze allora diventa un altro discorso :up:


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il minestrone a me piace  ma soprattutto la ribollita


giusto giusto stasera, mi tocca


----------



## banshee (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> giusto giusto stasera, mi tocca


Stasera hamburger di chianina alla piastra - in casa - e cicoria ripassata...


----------



## Nobody (9 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma sai quanti/e......mangiano l'hamburger di soia e poi comprano scarpe di pelle o cosmetici testati su animali (senza nemmeno saperlo, tra l'altro).


si lo so...


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma sai quanti/e......mangiano l'hamburger di soia e poi comprano scarpe di pelle o cosmetici testati su animali (senza nemmeno saperlo, tra l'altro).


sono quelli che lo fanno per moda, e non perché credono in una scelta.

poi nessuno è perfetto e purtroppo non si può essere vegani al 100%... ma almeno uno nel proprio piccolo ci prova


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> No all'inizio infatti si sente poco... se però vai avanti senza, poi allenarsi diventa terribile. E comunque rendi molto meno su sforzi di una certa intensità. Però certo, con principi di diabete e dipendenze allora diventa un altro discorso :up:


Eh ma io mica ho fatto dieta perchè voglio fare la strafiga...
No no, avevo seri problemi ed era l'unica cosa da fare.
Pensa che per tot mesi ho eliminato totalmente anche gli zuccheri, e via di caffè amarissimi la mattina...:unhappy: e l'unica dolcezza era data dalla frutta...
Che malavita...


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Stasera hamburger di chianina alla piastra - in casa - e cicoria ripassata...


io preferisco la scarola, la cicoria e' troppo amara. Preferirei anche niente, ma le verdure mi tocca mangiarle per dare il buon esempio 
per fortuna il pupattolo lo abbiamo abituato da piccolo, mangia quantita' industriali di verdura, almeno bilanciamo le altrettante che mangia in merendine e cioccolata


----------



## banshee (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io preferisco la scarola, la cicoria e' troppo amara. Preferirei anche niente, ma le verdure mi tocca mangiarle per dare il buon esempio
> per fortuna il pupattolo lo abbiamo abituato da piccolo, mangia quantita' industriali di verdura, almeno bilanciamo le altrettante che mangia in merendine e cioccolata


Anche io mangio quantità industriali di verdura....il mio lui sbuffa assai ma ogni giorno una verdura diversa!


----------



## banshee (9 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sono quelli che lo fanno per moda, e non perché credono in una scelta.
> 
> poi nessuno è perfetto e purtroppo non si può essere vegani al 100%... ma almeno uno nel proprio piccolo ci prova


Si infatti credo non abbiano un'etica.
Io boicotto da anni i prodotti di marche che sfruttano il lavoro minorile e tutto ciò che viene testato sugli animali.
Mangio tutti i tipi di carne e non disdegno nulla..
Tranne il capitone per traumi infantili.


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Si infatti credo non abbiano un'etica.
> Io boicotto da anni i prodotti di marche che sfruttano il lavoro minorile e tutto ciò che viene testato sugli animali.
> Mangio tutti i tipi di carne e non disdegno nulla..
> Tranne il capitone per traumi infantili.



esatto  poi ognuno ha la sua "etica" ma dire sono vegan e poi girare in pelliccia non ha molto senso.

sul trauma, non voglio sapere


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sul trauma, non voglio sapere


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2015)

tutto il discorso fatto ieri in cucina in realtà andava qui.
ecco le due foto a confronto


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nigella...:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2015)

Stasera vado alla fiera dell'artigianato e mangio il panino con la milza


Lo dico per la mia amica Simy che so di rendere felice


----------



## Nobody (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma io mica ho fatto dieta perchè voglio fare la strafiga...
> No no, avevo seri problemi ed era l'unica cosa da fare.
> Pensa che per tot mesi ho eliminato totalmente anche gli zuccheri, e via di caffè amarissimi la mattina...:unhappy: e l'unica dolcezza era data dalla frutta...
> *Che malavita*...


madonna, ma davvero :unhappy: però quando c'è di mezzo la pelle, c'è poca scelta! E comunque, dopo si sta meglio... l'eccesso di carbo fa diventare tutto più lento e pesante, tolgono l'energia viva al corpo.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stasera vado alla fiera dell'artigianato e mangio il panino con la milza
> 
> 
> Lo dico per la mia amica Simy che so di rendere felice


Ma il panino con la milza è tipico li da te ?


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> madonna, ma davvero :unhappy: però quando c'è di mezzo la pelle, c'è poca scelta! E comunque, dopo si sta meglio... l'eccesso di carbo fa diventare tutto più lento e pesante, tolgono l'energia viva al corpo.


Io dico solo che sono rinata...


----------



## Nobody (9 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto il discorso fatto ieri in cucina in realtà andava qui.
> ecco le due foto a confrontoView attachment 11044


Vabbè non sono tutte così racchie, non esageriamo. Questa signora ha 82 anni.


----------



## Nobody (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io dico solo che sono rinata...


Lo immagino :up: se ad una buona dieta abbini movimento intenso, si rinasce fisicamente e mentalmente.


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vabbè non sono tutte così racchie, non esageriamo. Questa signora ha 82 anni.


ma sicuro (non sono tutte così) ops ...non l'avevo vista, ammazza


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stasera vado alla fiera dell'artigianato e mangio il panino con la milza
> 
> 
> Lo dico per la mia amica Simy che so di rendere felice


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma il panino con la milza è tipico li da te ?


No ma alla fiera ci sono stand di tutte le regioni italiane e tutte le nazioni del mondo.
Quindi tappa fissa in Sicilia


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ma alla fiera ci sono stand di tutte le regioni italiane e tutte le nazioni del mondo.
> Quindi tappa fissa in Sicilia


Bella una fiera così


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bella una fiera così


Molto. Dura 10 gg. Inavvicinabile nel week ma aperta in settimana finì alle 22.30. Io vado ora e resto fino alla chiusura. Ma tanto non riesco mai a vederla tutta


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Molto. Dura 10 gg. Inavvicinabile nel week ma aperta in settimana finì alle 22.30. Io vado ora e resto fino alla chiusura. Ma tanto non riesco mai a vederla tutta



per me pane e panelle, grazie


----------



## oro.blu (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono poco sensibile pure io...
> Inoltre avendo dovuto eliminare i carbo se non mi mangio quintalate di carne non sto in piedi...:unhappy:
> Un paio di giorni fa mi sono fatta un bel minestrone, ammazza che fatica...


a chi lo dici dei carboidrati...non riesco neppure più a scriverla questa parola....
quantità giornaliera di carboidrati 2 fette biscottate al mattino oppure 3 biscotti secchi.....
Mi manca la pizza


----------



## oro.blu (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> però strano, i carbo in una dieta equilibrata non andrebbero eliminati... sono il carburante che serve per bruciare i grassi in eccesso. Ok preferire quelli complessi e limitarli, ma non li cancellerei... anche perchè con sole proteine fare sport ad esempio diventa terribile :unhappy:



cavoli dici che sia per quello che ultimamente quando facciamo potenziamento mi bruciano da morire i muscoli ???


----------



## oro.blu (9 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto il discorso fatto ieri in cucina in realtà andava qui.
> ecco le due foto a confrontoView attachment 11044



si va be, ma sono due casi estremi poi conta la genetica. e per finire con le frasi fatte il troppo storpia ovunque.

Sinceramente sono convinta che l'uomo non sia fatto per essere vengano. Ma se una persona lo vuole essere per scelta è giusto che lo sia, basta che non imponga ad altri la sua scelta...


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si va be, ma sono due casi estremi poi conta la genetica. e per finire con le frasi fatte il troppo storpia ovunque.
> 
> Sinceramente sono convinta che l'uomo non sia fatto per essere vengano. Ma se una persona lo vuole essere per scelta è giusto che lo sia, basta che non imponga ad altri la sua scelta...


concordo


----------



## banshee (9 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> cavoli dici che sia per quello che ultimamente quando facciamo potenziamento mi bruciano da morire i muscoli ???


Si, potrebbe. Hai eliminato tutto? Ma per dieta o intolleranze? 
Senza carboidrati il fisico brucia massa muscolare quando si allena...sembra paradossale ma è così!


----------



## oro.blu (9 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Si, potrebbe. Hai eliminato tutto? Ma per dieta o intolleranze?
> Senza carboidrati il fisico brucia massa muscolare quando si allena...sembra paradossale ma è così!


tendo ad ingrassare, quando sono nervosa mi controllo meno e sembra impossibile ma assimilo di più...sono ingrassata 10 kg in 3 mesi....non chiedermi come ho fatto...ad un certo punto o perfino pensato di essere incinta.
dopo un anno sabbatico a settembre ho deciso di perdere questi cavolo di chili (almeno i 10 presi) 
sto seguendo una dieta proteinata.  prendo magnesio e potassio e vitamina c... e amminoacidi ho perso circa 6 chili...ora non mi sposto più....:unhappy:


----------



## banshee (9 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> tendo ad ingrassare, quando sono nervosa mi controllo meno e sembra impossibile ma assimilo di più...sono ingrassata 10 kg in 3 mesi....non chiedermi come ho fatto...ad un certo punto o perfino pensato di essere incinta.
> dopo un anno sabbatico a settembre ho deciso di perdere questi cavolo di chili (almeno i 10 presi)
> sto seguendo una dieta proteinata.  prendo magnesio e potassio e vitamina c... e amminoacidi ho perso circa 6 chili...ora non mi sposto più....:unhappy:


L'alimentazione te l ha data un nutrizionista o fai da te?
Secondo me il tuo corpo ora necessita di carboidrati, perché una dieta iper proteica "sveglia" il metabolismo ma una volta ri accelerato ha bisogno di combustibile per bruciare di nuovo.


----------



## oro.blu (9 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> L'alimentazione te l ha data un nutrizionista o fai da te?
> Secondo me il tuo corpo ora necessita di carboidrati, perché una dieta iper proteica "sveglia" il metabolismo ma una volta ri accelerato ha bisogno di combustibile per bruciare di nuovo.



diciamo che sta volta è un fai da te...
veramente ho già ricominciato ad inserire qualcosa. Un frutto al giorno e fette biscottate o 3 biscotti secchi al mattino


----------



## banshee (9 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> diciamo che sta volta è un fai da te...
> veramente ho già ricominciato ad inserire qualcosa. Un frutto al giorno e fette biscottate o 3 biscotti secchi al mattino


Occhio ai fai da te  magari un'alimentazione che ti hanno consigliato i nutrizionisti tempo fa può non andare bene ora per vari motivi!
Oro che sport fai? Se ti alleni devi reinserire almeno il riso o il pane integrale o di segale due/tre volte a settimana!!


----------



## oro.blu (9 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Occhio ai fai da te  magari un'alimentazione che ti hanno consigliato i nutrizionisti tempo fa può non andare bene ora per vari motivi!
> Oro che sport fai? Se ti alleni devi reinserire almeno il riso o il pane integrale o di segale due/tre volte a settimana!!


step coreografato...più un po' di elittica a casa...nulla di trascendentale.
lo scorso anno andavo in palestra tutti i giorni facevo anche walking ed xtempo ed un po' di macchine, ma poi ho litigato con il tizio della palestra perché così dall'oggi al domani ha mandato via due allenatrici e mi sono rotta non sono più andata. Questa estate da giugno a settembre andavo a correre...non una grande corsa, corsettina 6/8 km non di più...dal lunedì al venerdì. ma ora fa freddo e non mi piace andare fuori..


----------



## Eratò (9 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> tendo ad ingrassare, quando sono nervosa mi controllo meno e sembra impossibile ma assimilo di più...sono ingrassata 10 kg in 3 mesi....non chiedermi come ho fatto...ad un certo punto o perfino pensato di essere incinta.
> dopo un anno sabbatico a settembre ho deciso di perdere questi cavolo di chili (almeno i 10 presi)
> sto seguendo una dieta proteinata.  prendo magnesio e potassio e vitamina c... e amminoacidi ho perso circa 6 chili...ora non mi sposto più....:unhappy:


La dieta iperproteica sovvraccarica fegato e reni.T conviene bere molto...


----------



## oro.blu (9 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> La dieta iperproteica sovvraccarica fegato e reni.T conviene bere molto...


1 litro e mezzo dalle 8 alle 14 più quello che bevo a casa...credo di arrivare intorno ai 3 litri in totale...credo basti


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> tendo ad ingrassare, quando sono nervosa mi controllo meno e sembra impossibile ma assimilo di più...sono ingrassata 10 kg in 3 mesi....non chiedermi come ho fatto...ad un certo punto o perfino pensato di essere incinta.
> dopo un anno sabbatico a settembre ho deciso di perdere questi cavolo di chili (almeno i 10 presi)
> sto seguendo una dieta proteinata.  prendo magnesio e potassio e vitamina c... e amminoacidi ho perso circa 6 chili...ora non mi sposto più....:unhappy:


Eventualmente un paio di volte a settimana mangia un piatto di pasta proteica, una è la Fiberpasta, altrimenti vedi nei posti dove vendono cose per la palestra e chiedi proprio pasta proteica. Ha una buona percentuale di fibre, un buon contenuto proteico, ma sono carbo.


----------



## oro.blu (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eventualmente un paio di volte a settimana mangia un piatto di pasta proteica, una è la Fiberpasta, altrimenti vedi nei posti dove vendono cose per la palestra e chiedi proprio pasta proteica. Ha una buona percentuale di fibre, un buon contenuto proteico, ma sono carbo.



conosco...le ho prese ma le ho lasciate scadere. se la mangio a pranzo mi viene fame presto e la sera mangio sempre troppo tardi e mi fa "impressione" mangiare pasta...
bu yogurt greco magro e cereali va bene uguale??


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> conosco...le ho prese ma le ho lasciate scadere. se la mangio a pranzo mi viene fame presto e la sera mangio sempre troppo tardi e mi fa "impressione" mangiare pasta...
> bu yogurt greco magro e cereali va bene uguale??


A me piace!! 
Perché ti fa impressione?
Sullo yogurt non ti so dire, a me hanno vietato pure i latticini...


----------



## oro.blu (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me piace!!
> Perché ti fa impressione?
> Sullo yogurt non ti so dire, a me hanno vietato pure i latticini...


Non so pasta alla sera...


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non so pasta alla sera...


Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!! No no, pasta a mezzogiorno!
Comunque strano, a me riempie tantissimo quella...


----------



## oro.blu (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!! No no, pasta a mezzogiorno!
> Comunque strano, a me riempie tantissimo quella...


forse non abbiamo la stessa fame....
...dopo un ora io ho più fame di prima, con la pasta


----------



## Nobody (10 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> cavoli dici che sia per quello che ultimamente quando facciamo potenziamento mi bruciano da morire i muscoli ???


Si, i carboidrati se si fa sport sono fondamentali. Ammazzi il fisico solo con le proteine, te lo mangi e te lo ricostruisci (con enorme fatica) continuamente. Soprattutto nelle discipline aerobiche devi assolutamente mangiarli, ovvviamente senza esagerare e scegliendo quelli giusti.


----------



## Nobody (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Occhio ai fai da te  magari un'alimentazione che ti hanno consigliato i nutrizionisti tempo fa può non andare bene ora per vari motivi!
> Oro che sport fai? *Se ti alleni devi reinserire almeno il riso o il pane integrale o di segale due/tre volte a settimana!!*


:up: ma ogni tanto anche un po' di pasta va bene, se integrale anche meglio... banane, legumi. Riduci se puoi tutte le farine bianche.


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :up: ma ogni tanto anche un po' di pasta va bene, se integrale anche meglio... banane, legumi. Riduci se puoi tutte le farine bianche.


Leggendoci sembriamo due seriosi nel l'alimentazione....


----------



## Nobody (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Leggendoci sembriamo due seriosi nel l'alimentazione....


e stamo sempre tra amatriciane e carbonare


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e stamo sempre tra amatriciane e carbonare


E gricia e fiori di zucca.....


----------



## Nobody (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> E gricia e fiori di zucca.....


e filetti di baccalà, carciofi e cavolfiori in pastella...


----------



## ivanl (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e filetti di baccalà, carciofi e cavolfiori in pastella...


mi hai fatto venire voglia di fritto napoletano...sabato mi sa che vado nel mio ristorante preferito e mi ci dedico per bene


----------



## Nicka (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e stamo sempre tra amatriciane e carbonare





banshee ha detto:


> E gricia e fiori di zucca.....


Avete finito?


----------



## Nobody (10 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mi hai fatto venire voglia di fritto napoletano...sabato mi sa che vado nel mio ristorante preferito e mi ci dedico per bene


mi pare un'ottima idea :carneval:


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avete finito?


Il mio regno per una mozzarella di bufala...


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mi hai fatto venire voglia di fritto napoletano...sabato mi sa che vado nel mio ristorante preferito e mi ci dedico per bene


Mangiato due sabati fa....pizzelle, crocchè, arancini.....


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e filetti di baccalà, carciofi e cavolfiori in pastella...


Che meraviglia.....e carciofi alla giudea!


----------



## Nobody (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Che meraviglia.....e carciofi alla giudea!


quando ero lì andavo a mangiarmeli ad una trattoria al ghetto... li faceva una favola, ma non ricordo più il nome.


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quando ero lì andavo a mangiarmeli ad una trattoria al ghetto... li faceva una favola, ma non ricordo più il nome.


Adesso è un po' turistico il ghetto....pure Trastevere... Se ricapiti qui ti ci porto io a mangiarli buoni


----------



## Nobody (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Adesso è un po' turistico il ghetto....pure Trastevere... Se ricapiti qui ti ci porto io a mangiarli buoni


:up:


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2015)

è proprio vero che è un thread contro i vegani questo.


----------



## ivanl (10 Dicembre 2015)

ma se stanno parlando di carciofi


----------



## Falcor (11 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> è proprio vero che è un thread contro i vegani questo.


Non seguo il forum per bene per 36 ore e mi mandano in vacca il thread 

Ora devo postare foto di hamburger e salsicce per riportare le cose alla normalità ld:

Il cibo verde è bandito da questo thread


----------



## oro.blu (11 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avete finito?



sono CATTIVISSIMIIIIIII :clava:


----------



## banshee (11 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non seguo il forum per bene per 36 ore e mi mandano in vacca il thread
> 
> Ora devo postare foto di hamburger e salsicce per riportare le cose alla normalità ld:
> 
> Il cibo verde è bandito da questo thread


Dai la roba verde se fritta va bene....


----------



## banshee (11 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> sono CATTIVISSIMIIIIIII :clava:


Oddio le clave....noooo :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (11 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma se stanno parlando di carciofi


l'unica cosa vegan di tutto il 3D


----------



## Simy (11 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non seguo il forum per bene per 36 ore e mi mandano in vacca il thread
> 
> Ora devo postare foto di hamburger e salsicce per riportare le cose alla normalità ld:
> 
> Il cibo verde è bandito da questo thread


:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (11 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non seguo il forum per bene per 36 ore e mi mandano in vacca il thread
> 
> Ora devo postare foto di hamburger e salsicce per riportare le cose alla normalità ld:
> 
> Il cibo verde è bandito da questo thread



e poi dici cosi perché non hai mai provato i miei manicaretti 
tzè


----------



## oro.blu (11 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e poi dici cosi perché non hai mai provato i miei manicaretti
> tzè


rinuncia è senza speranza....:nclpf:


----------



## Simy (11 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> rinuncia è senza speranza....:nclpf:


Dici?? 

Ho appena fatto un dolce dici che lo corrompo?


----------



## Falcor (11 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e poi dici cosi perché non hai mai provato i miei manicaretti
> tzè


Ma guarda che proprio non mi piace la roba verde. Più forte di me.



oro.blu ha detto:


> rinuncia è senza speranza....:nclpf:






Simy ha detto:


> Dici??
> 
> Ho appena fatto un dolce dici che lo corrompo?


Che roba è? A occhio direi che non mi piace. Mica è una torta di mele?


----------



## oro.blu (11 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Dici??
> 
> Ho appena fatto un dolce dici che lo corrompo?



mi sa di no ci sono le mele !!XD


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma guarda che proprio non mi piace la roba verde. Più forte di me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ti piace nemmeno la torta di mele !!!! :incazzato:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Dici??
> 
> Ho appena fatto un dolce dici che lo corrompo?


Buono !!!!!


----------



## Falcor (11 Dicembre 2015)

L'unica frutta che mangio son mele e pere ma non cotte. Solo al naturale. Da piccolo mia mamma mi faceva la mela grattugiata con lo zucchero.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ti piace nemmeno la torta di mele !!!! :incazzato:


è uno sciocchino...:risata:


----------



## Nicka (11 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> L'unica frutta che mangio son mele e pere ma non cotte. Solo al naturale. Da piccolo mia mamma mi faceva la mela grattugiata con lo zucchero.


Sì ma figlio mio, tu ti nutri davvero solo di schifezze eh...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2015)

:maestra::sbatti:





Falcor ha detto:


> L'unica frutta che mangio son mele e pere ma non cotte. Solo al naturale. Da piccolo mia mamma mi faceva la mela grattugiata con lo zucchero.


mele e pere solo crude e nulla  di verde, mamma Flavia ti ha viziato


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> è uno sciocchino...:risata:


Io la faccio anche in versione 1) con amaretti sbriciolati  2) con il rosmarino


----------



## Simy (11 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> L'unica frutta che mangio son mele e pere ma non cotte. Solo al naturale. Da piccolo mia mamma mi faceva la mela grattugiata con lo zucchero.


Si ci sono mele e pere...e cannella 
Vabbe


----------



## Falcor (12 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Si ci sono mele e pere...e cannella
> Vabbe


Facciamo così. Tu prepara un tuo pranzetto. Poi vengo, perà raccatto prima fiammetta, portiamo anche la mamma (flavia).

E se mi piacerà aprirò un thread chiamato alla faccia dei carnivori con un bel panino col tofu e i falafel


----------



## oro.blu (12 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Facciamo così. Tu prepara un tuo pranzetto. Poi vengo, perà raccatto prima fiammetta, portiamo anche la mamma (flavia).
> 
> E se mi piacerà aprirò un thread chiamato alla faccia dei carnivori con un bel panino col tofu e i falafel


...grazie di avermi lasciato a casa, me la lego sul dito :clava:


----------



## banshee (12 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> L'unica frutta che mangio son mele e pere ma non cotte. Solo al naturale. Da piccolo mia mamma mi faceva la mela grattugiata con lo zucchero.


Anche io sono particolare con la frutta....mangio solo agrumi, banane (sperando che chi dico io non legga sto treddì ) pesche e albicocche...
Il resto solo centrifugato o in succhi :up:


----------



## Falcor (12 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...grazie di avermi lasciato a casa, me la lego sul dito :clava:


Scusami coccinellaaaaaaa. Allora affitto un pulmino.  Ma a sto punto vengono anche Ryo e la trmoncina. Mi sa che simy non prevedeva questa ondata per cena


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Scusami coccinellaaaaaaa. Allora affitto un pulmino.  Ma a sto punto vengono anche Ryo e la trmoncina. Mi sa che simy non prevedeva questa ondata per cena


Io che faccio


----------



## Falcor (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ma nel nostro destino è segnato un amore platonico. Non potremo mai incontrarci lepidotterina


----------



## Nicka (12 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


:carneval: Gnientepopodimenoche !!!!


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2015)

Fortuna che ho casa grande Ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma nel nostro destino è segnato un amore platonico. Non potremo mai incontrarci lepidotterina


E poi dicono che in questo forum di cucca.
Un altro chiacchierone


----------



## Ryoga74 (12 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi dicono che in questo forum di cucca.
> Un altro chiacchierone


...povero falchetto mica lo sa che non ti può conquistare col solo amore platonico :rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (12 Dicembre 2015)

...

Edit


----------



## Falcor (13 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Fortuna che ho casa grande Ahahahah


Ma guarda che io dico sul serio eh? Se poi non mi inviti ci resto male


----------



## Falcor (16 Dicembre 2015)

So che da me vi aspettate merende a base di costolette di maiale e maionese. E invece la mia merenda è con due crostatine. Una a gianduia e una cheese cake alla nutella


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> So che da me vi aspettate merende a base di costolette di maiale e maionese. E invece la mia merenda è con due crostatine. Una a gianduia e una cheese cake alla nutella
> 
> View attachment 11091


Ma quante schifiltose schifezze mangi ?!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (16 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma quante schifiltose schifezze mangi ?!!!!! :rotfl:


si prova a chiedergli della salsa tonnata


----------



## Falcor (16 Dicembre 2015)

Oro non puoi rivoltare contro di me confidenze private  Basta lascio il forum. Non viene tutelata la privacy


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oro non puoi rivoltare contro di me confidenze private  Basta lascio il forum. Non viene tutelata la privacy


 anche la salsa tonnata


----------



## Falcor (16 Dicembre 2015)

Sorella non è come sembra. All'Euro Spin compro vasetti da 250 ml di salsa tonnata a 99 cent l'uno. E ne sono molto ghiotto quindi ne consumo 3-4 alla settimana


----------



## Nobody (16 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sorella non è come sembra. All'Euro Spin *compro vasetti da 250 ml di salsa tonnata* a 99 cent l'uno. E ne sono molto ghiotto q*uindi ne consumo 3-4 alla settimana*


 quindi ti fai fuori fino a un litro di salsa tonnata a settimana? :singleeye: ma che ti hanno fatto 'sti poveri tonni :carneval:


----------



## Falcor (16 Dicembre 2015)

Nob penso ci sia tutto tranne che il tonno in un vasetto che costa 99 cent.

E poi si chiama Alla faccia dei vegani per un motivo il thread


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sorella non è come sembra. All'Euro Spin compro vasetti da 250 ml di salsa tonnata a 99 cent l'uno. E ne sono molto ghiotto quindi ne consumo 3-4 alla settimana


Il tuo colesterolo e i tuoi trigliceridi gridano "vendetta" :sbatti: Vieni a cena da me : zuppa di cannellini e miso e frittata  :bacissimo:


----------



## Nobody (16 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Nob* penso ci sia tutto tranne che il tonno in un vasetto che costa 99 cent*.
> 
> E poi si chiama Alla faccia dei vegani per un motivo il thread


oddio, pure tu hai ragione


----------



## Spot (16 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> So che da me vi aspettate merende a base di costolette di maiale e maionese. E invece la mia merenda è con due crostatine. Una a gianduia e una cheese cake alla nutella
> 
> View attachment 11091


La cheese cake probabilmente è l'unica cosa che so fare sul serio.


----------



## banshee (16 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> So che da me vi aspettate merende a base di costolette di maiale e maionese. E invece la mia merenda è con due crostatine. Una a gianduia e una cheese cake alla nutella
> 
> View attachment 11091


Che spettacolo.

M'hai fatto venire voglia di dolce....a casa ho solo mon cherì è torroni :rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (16 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> La cheese cake probabilmente è l'unica cosa che so fare sul serio.


E me lo dici solo ora?



banshee ha detto:


> M'hai fatto venire voglia di dolce....a casa ho solo mon cherì è torroni :rotfl:


Cioppettina vieni a Firenze che ti porto a mangiare delle prelibatezze. Il fornaio vicino a dove lavoro fa dei dolcetti stupendi. Oltre a tantissime cose tipiche toscane.


----------



## banshee (16 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> E me lo dici solo ora?
> 
> 
> 
> Cioppettina vieni a Firenze che ti porto a mangiare delle prelibatezze. Il fornaio vicino a dove lavoro fa dei dolcetti stupendi. Oltre a tantissime cose tipiche toscane.


Adoro....!! Ti potrei prendere in parola


----------



## Nicka (16 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> La cheese cake probabilmente è l'unica cosa che so fare sul serio.


Ma il tiramisu può considerarsi cheesecake?


----------



## banshee (16 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma il tiramisu può considerarsi cheesecake?


Ma anche no!!


----------



## Nobody (16 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Adoro....!! Ti potrei prendere in parola


Non tornarmi unta di salsa tonnata


----------



## Nicka (16 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma anche no!!


Vabbe...


----------



## banshee (16 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non tornarmi unta di salsa tonnata


:rotfl: no no, quella era Candy Candy, non Georgie!!


----------



## Nobody (16 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: no no, quella era Candy Candy, non Georgie!!


che casino :carneval:


----------



## banshee (16 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che casino :carneval:


  chi noi? Naaaaah :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (16 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: no no, quella era Candy Candy, non Georgie!!


Io mi cospargo di salsa tonnata?
Questa mi è nuova...
Mi sento una vitella.


----------



## banshee (16 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi cospargo di salsa tonnata?
> Questa mi è nuova...
> Mi sento una vitella.


L'ho letto da qualche parte [emoji41]


----------



## Nobody (16 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> chi noi? Naaaaah :carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (16 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> L'ho letto da qualche parte [emoji41]


Ok che ho sempre avuto le mie perversioni...ma cospargermi di salsa tonnata è una novità...ma metto pure dei capperi per coprire i capezzoli?
Sto immaginando, la cosa mi appare inquietante...


----------



## Nobody (16 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi cospargo di salsa tonnata?
> Questa mi è nuova...
> Mi sento una vitella.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok che ho sempre avuto le mie perversioni...ma cospargermi di salsa tonnata è una novità...ma metto pure dei capperi per coprire i capezzoli?
> Sto immaginando, la cosa mi appare inquietante...


I capperi con la salsa tonnata?? Ma non vanno meglio i cetriolini sottaceto?


----------



## Spot (16 Dicembre 2015)

Sta sera sono totalmente rincoglionita. Ma mi state facendo mori


----------



## Spot (16 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> E me lo dici solo ora?
> 
> 
> 
> Cioppettina vieni a Firenze che ti porto a mangiare delle prelibatezze. Il fornaio vicino a dove lavoro fa dei dolcetti stupendi. Oltre a tantissime cose tipiche toscane.


Si. Anche perché non ho mai messo in pentola delle patate sbucciate.


----------



## Nobody (16 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si. Anche perché non ho mai messo in pentola delle patate sbucciate.


Vista la deriva che ha preso questo thread, frase evocatrice


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Che spettacolo.
> 
> M'hai fatto venire voglia di dolce....a casa ho solo mon cherì è torroni :rotfl:


Buoni i mon cherie


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma il tiramisu può considerarsi cheesecake?


Ma no!!!! :mexican:


----------



## Spot (16 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vista la deriva che ha preso questo thread, frase evocatrice [emoji14]


Mi dicono che la buccia spesso abbia un suo bel perché, in fondo.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok che ho sempre avuto le mie perversioni...ma cospargermi di salsa tonnata è una novità...ma metto pure dei capperi per coprire i capezzoli?
> Sto immaginando, la cosa mi appare inquietante...


Ahahah i capperi ! :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (16 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mi dicono che la buccia spesso abbia un suo bel perché, in fondo.


Assolutamente confermo.


----------



## Nicka (16 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> I capperi con la salsa tonnata?? Ma non vanno meglio i cetriolini sottaceto?


Io c'ho trovato solo capperi...
Mo me li immagino a farmi da contorno all'areola...
Dio mio.


----------



## Nicka (16 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no!!!! :mexican:


Pensavo al mascarpone...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pensavo al mascarpone...


Si ma la cheese ha una lavorazione diversa E una consistenza più compatta


----------



## Nicka (16 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ma la cheese ha una lavorazione diversa E una consistenza più compatta


Lo so lo so scherzavo!!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo so lo so scherzavo!!


che preferisci cheese o tiramisu' ?


----------



## Nicka (16 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che preferisci cheese o tiramisu' ?


Il secondo...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il secondo...


Io potrei mangiarmi entrambi, uno dietro all'altro. Sono indecisa


----------



## banshee (16 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io potrei mangiarmi entrambi, uno dietro all'altro. Sono indecisa


Tiramisù come se non ci fosse un domani!!!


----------



## Spot (16 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io potrei mangiarmi entrambi, uno dietro all'altro. Sono indecisa


Idem. Anzi, prima una porzione di uno, poi dell'altro, poi del primo, poi del secondo...
Ci sono scelte che non meritano di essere fatte. Tipo quelle suo dolci.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Idem. Anzi, prima una porzione di uno, poi dell'altro, poi del primo, poi del secondo...
> Ci sono scelte che non meritano di essere fatte. Tipo quelle suo dolci.


Che figlia, una soddisfazione dietro l'altra


----------



## Falcor (16 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si. Anche perché non ho mai messo in pentola delle patate sbucciate.


No mi son perso. Cosa c'entrano le patate con la cheese cake?



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io potrei mangiarmi entrambi, uno dietro all'altro. Sono indecisa


In effetti anche io ma propendo per il tiramisù decisamente.

Comunque sorella fai tante chiacchiere ma ancora devo mangiare nulla di tuo. Bisogna provvedere. Accetto anche pacchi con fermoposta


----------



## Nicka (24 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## banshee (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


Ahahahahahahahah


----------



## banshee (24 Dicembre 2015)

Per Natale io e mio marito friggiamo tutto! Fiori di zucca, carciofi, broccoli, baccala'....


----------



## Nicka (24 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Per Natale io e mio marito friggiamo tutto! Fiori di zucca, carciofi, broccoli, baccala'....


Ci vediamo a santo Stefano...


----------



## Falcor (11 Aprile 2016)

L'altro giorno ho assaggiato per la prima volta la salsa BBQ del Burger King. Tanto per cambiare per abbinarla ai nuggets e a un paninazzo con superhamburger 

Non mi è piaciuto molto il sapore però, era della Heinz.

Qualcuno sa suggerirmi una salsa bbq decente da comprare in qualche supermarket? Se è alla portata delle finanze di un pezzente come me tanto meglio


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2016)

*Senti*



Falcor ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ho assaggiato per la prima volta la salsa BBQ del Burger King. Tanto per cambiare per abbinarla ai nuggets e a un paninazzo con superhamburger
> 
> Non mi è piaciuto molto il sapore però, era della Heinz.
> 
> Qualcuno sa suggerirmi una salsa bbq decente da comprare in qualche supermarket? Se è alla portata delle finanze di un pezzente come me tanto meglio


Ho comprato il Ketchup della Heinz.....ti giuro sublime...sto a cazzo dritto da giorni troppo buono,los to mettendo ovunque,quasi quasi pure nel culo....divino.


----------



## banshee (11 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ho assaggiato per la prima volta la salsa BBQ del Burger King. Tanto per cambiare per abbinarla ai nuggets e a un paninazzo con superhamburger
> 
> Non mi è piaciuto molto il sapore però, era della Heinz.
> 
> Qualcuno sa suggerirmi una salsa bbq decente da comprare in qualche supermarket? Se è alla portata delle finanze di un pezzente come me tanto meglio


a me piace molto la Calvè, come BBQ. e sempre la Calvè fa la Hot Chicken, piccante per il pollo, la metto sui nuggets quando prendo Burger King a portar via.. da paura.


----------



## Falcor (11 Aprile 2016)

Eh oscuro a me quello della Heinz non è piaciuta perché c'era troppa roba sminuzzata dentro e si sa che io non mangio roba verde. Il ketchup non lo mangio quindi non so dirti 

Per fortuna con me c'era *un'otaria* che mangia anche la confezione di plastica sennò la buttavo 

Little cioppi ho detto marche economiche e la Calvè per me è costosa 

Comunque la proverò, intanto resto fedele alla salsa tonnata dell'Eurospin che mi da sempre quell'apporto di occlusione arteriosa quotidiana.


----------



## brenin (11 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a me piace molto la Calvè, come BBQ. e sempre la Calvè fa la Hot Chicken, piccante per il pollo, la metto sui nuggets quando prendo Burger King a portar via.. da paura.


Ultimo emocromo completo fatto ? Tutto ok ?


----------



## banshee (11 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ultimo emocromo completo fatto ? Tutto ok ?


:rotfl: mangio schifezze ai fast food una volta ogni 3 mesi tipo.... di solito mangio pulito e faccio molto sport :up:


----------



## Tulipmoon (11 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh oscuro a me quello della Heinz non è piaciuta perché c'era troppa roba sminuzzata dentro e si sa che io non mangio roba verde. Il ketchup non lo mangio quindi non so dirti
> 
> *Per fortuna con me c'era un'otaria che mangia anche la confezione di plastica sennò la buttavo*
> 
> ...



Sono una ragazza molto elegante di natura e quindi anche nel mangiare, per cui trovo molto inopportuno questo tuo accostarmi ad un'otaria (oltre farmi una pessima pubblicità :rotfl sono solo molto sensibile agli sprechi.


Guarda Banshee,  a Falcor se l'etichetta non è scritta in ucraino e fra gli ingredienti non c'è scritto che è presente una spolverata di amianto e tungsteno, non la compra....orientati sui prezzi che vanno dai 10 ai 12 centesimi al kg.


----------



## Falcor (11 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Sono una ragazza molto elegante di natura e quindi anche nel mangiare, per cui trovo molto inopportuno questo tuo accostarmi ad un'otaria (oltre farmi una pessima pubblicità :rotfl sono solo molto sensibile agli sprechi.
> 
> 
> Guarda Banshee,  a Falcor se l'etichetta non è scritta in ucraino e fra gli ingredienti non c'è scritto che è presente una spolverata di amianto e tungsteno, non la compra....orientati sui prezzi che vanno dai 10 ai 12 centesimi al kg.


Oh io non avevo fatto nomi, che ne sai che parlavo di te  E sempre senza far nomi mi pare di ricordare che l'accostamento iniziale ad una otaria non sia partito dalle mie labbra :rotfl:

E cosa hai contro le marche sconosciute? La panna Fidel dell'Esselunga è peggio della panna super costosa? 

Non è il prezzo che fa la qualità  E la data di scadenza è solo un suggerimento :cuoco:


----------



## brenin (11 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: mangio schifezze ai fast food una volta ogni 3 mesi tipo.... di solito mangio pulito e faccio molto sport :up:


:up:  ogni tanto una botta di vita non fa male....


----------



## Tulipmoon (11 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oh io non avevo fatto nomi, che ne sai che parlavo di te  E sempre senza far nomi mi pare di ricordare che l'accostamento iniziale ad una otaria non sia partito dalle mie labbra :rotfl:
> 
> E cosa hai contro le marche sconosciute? La panna Fidel dell'Esselunga è peggio della panna super costosa?
> 
> Non è il prezzo che fa la qualità  E la data di scadenza è solo un suggerimento :cuoco:



basta...getto la spugna.


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Per Natale io e mio marito friggiamo tutto! Fiori di zucca, carciofi, broccoli, baccala'....


pastella semplice? Acqua, birra gelata e farina...


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2016)

queste cose non sono alla faccia dei vegani ma a quella del buon cibo e del buon senso se si parla di usufruirne  spesso.
poi latte e nesquick al posto della birra o del buon vino è roba da arresto immediato.


----------



## Falcor (11 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> queste cose non sono alla faccia dei vegani ma a quella del buon cibo e del buon senso *se si parla di usufruirne  spesso.*
> poi latte e nesquick al posto della birra o del buon vino è roba da arresto immediato.


Il problema sai è che a volte si è costretti dai tempi scarsi a mangiare in un certo modo. Si ha cosi poco tempo che si mangian schifezze.

Poi che bevo ancora latte e nesquik ok non è normale alla mia età ma è per colazione, mica lo ordino se vado al pub.


----------



## banshee (11 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Sono una ragazza molto elegante di natura e quindi anche nel mangiare, per cui trovo molto inopportuno questo tuo accostarmi ad un'otaria (oltre farmi una pessima pubblicità :rotfl sono solo molto sensibile agli sprechi.
> 
> 
> *Guarda Banshee,  a Falcor se l'etichetta non è scritta in ucraino e fra gli ingredienti non c'è scritto che è presente una spolverata di amianto e tungsteno, non la compra....orientati sui prezzi che vanno dai 10 ai 12 centesimi al kg*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma Falcor ma che te magniiiii ma te possino!!


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2016)

Mi sa che è il suo modo per dire che non ci vuole a cena con lui....


----------



## banshee (11 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> :up:  ogni tanto una botta di vita non fa male....


faccio outing: io vado matta per il pollo fritto. Pepite di pollo, cosce, alette di pollo (quelle che si trovano negli untissimi fast food messicani tipo).

Ecco, se mangio al fast food, lo faccio per quello. Non mi piacciono i panini o simili, quel tipo di pane mi da fastidio e preferisco sempre cuocermi gli hamburger home made, col macinato buono e fatti alla griglia o sul BBQ.

ma il pollo fritto. me fa morì. :carneval:


----------



## banshee (11 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> pastella semplice? Acqua, birra gelata e farina...


perfetto :up:

ps, mia suocera (vera) mi ha regalato lo friggitrice, ho fatto i carciofi alla giudia fatti in casa. meglio che al ristorante.....:inlove:


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perfetto :up:
> 
> ps, mia suocera (vera) mi ha regalato lo friggitrice, ho fatto i carciofi alla giudia fatti in casa. meglio che al ristorante.....:inlove:


Se passo per Roma allora andata, vengo a scroccare una cena da te :up:


----------



## banshee (11 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se passo per Roma allora andata, vengo a scroccare una cena da te :up:


ma volentieri!  cena tipica delle nostre parti, amatriciana & carciofi alla giudia.. poi pure due filetti di baccalà pastellati non ci starebbero male..


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma volentieri!  cena tipica delle nostre parti, amatriciana & carciofi alla giudia.. poi pure due filetti di baccalà pastellati non ci starebbero male..


Vado a googlare carciofi alla giudia. Sono stata a Roma qualche volta, ottimi i carciofi :up:,ma "alla giudia" non so cosa siano.


----------



## banshee (11 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vado a googlare carciofi alla giudia. Sono stata a Roma qualche volta, ottimi i carciofi :up:,ma "alla giudia" non so cosa siano.


sono fritti interi, e si friggono due volte. senza pastella, carciofo intero fritto nell'olio bollente.

la prima per cuocerli... poi si scolano, si lasciano freddare e si aprono per fare il tipico effetto "rosa".. poi si ri infilano nell'olio bollente 1 minuto d'orologio, per fare le foglie croccanti. sale, pepe e via...


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sono fritti interi, e si friggono due volte. senza pastella, carciofo intero fritto nell'olio bollente.
> 
> la prima per cuocerli... poi si scolano, si lasciano freddare e si aprono per fare il tipico effetto "rosa".. poi si ri infilano nell'olio bollente 1 minuto d'orologio, per fare le foglie croccanti. sale, pepe e via...


Son reduce da un pranzo col filetto di salmone in scatola... Di una (sotto)marca strana che mi sa che manco Falcor si azzarderebbe  

E tu mi parli di ste cose.....


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sono fritti interi, e si friggono due volte. senza pastella, carciofo intero fritto nell'olio bollente.
> 
> la prima per cuocerli... poi si scolano, si lasciano freddare e si aprono per fare il tipico effetto "rosa".. poi si ri infilano nell'olio bollente 1 minuto d'orologio, per fare le foglie croccanti. sale, pepe e via...


che delizia  li mangiavo al ghetto!


----------



## banshee (11 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> che delizia  li mangiavo al ghetto!


ti fidi? li faccio meglio io  non per tirarmela ma ho fatto dei carciofi da urlo, ho quasi rischiato proposta di matrimonio così, d'embleè!


----------



## Falcor (11 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma Falcor ma che te magniiiii ma te possino!!


Ecco uizi ha seminato disinformazione sul forum. Io mangio tutta roba salutare e genuina, magari la mangio scaduta ma vabe è altro discorso 



Foglia ha detto:


> Mi sa che è il suo modo per dire che non ci vuole a cena con lui....


Assolutamente no  Anzi sali insieme a cioppettina qui a Firenze e offro anche a te un grande lampredotto.




Foglia ha detto:


> Son reduce da un pranzo col filetto di salmone in scatola... *Di una (sotto)marca strana che mi sa che manco Falcor si azzarderebbe  *
> 
> E tu mi parli di ste cose.....


Oh anche te ora  Guarda che nelle filippine le marche che compro se le posson permettere solo i dirigenti


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco uizi ha seminato disinformazione sul forum. Io mangio tutta roba salutare e genuina, magari la mangio scaduta ma vabe è altro discorso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho vinto una scommessa e dovevo cucinare, le altre le inviti e offri....
Uomini....


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco uizi ha seminato disinformazione sul forum. Io mangio tutta roba salutare e genuina, magari la mangio scaduta ma vabe è altro discorso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non dovrei salire per venire a Firenze. Caso mai scendere, visto che sono milanese. Grazie comunque, ora - tra bimbo piccolo e casini vari - la vedo un po' dura organizzarla, ma se un domani ci fosse modo, ci conto


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Foglia ha detto:


> Non dovrei salire per venire a Firenze. Caso mai scendere, visto che sono milanese. Grazie comunque, ora - tra bimbo piccolo e casini vari - la vedo un po' dura organizzarla, ma se un domani ci fosse modo, ci conto


Ahh sei di milano?ho capito tutto....:up::up:


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahh sei di milano?ho capito tutto....:up::up:


Cioè?


----------



## Falcor (11 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho vinto una scommessa e dovevo cucinare, le altre le inviti e offri....
> Uomini....


Nono, tu devi cucinare a prescindere  E non hai vinto nessuna scommessa  



Foglia ha detto:


> Non dovrei salire per venire a Firenze. Caso mai scendere, *visto che sono milanese*. Grazie comunque, ora - tra bimbo piccolo e casini vari - la vedo un po' dura organizzarla, ma se un domani ci fosse modo, ci conto


Pardon, da alcune piccole inflessioni che metti ogni tanto mi sembrava che fossi terroncella come me e cioppettina. Oscuro non è terrone invece, lui ha la cittadinanza onoraria di Vicenza


----------



## Tulipmoon (11 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho vinto una scommessa e dovevo cucinare, le altre le inviti e offri....
> Uomini....


Attenta a quello che chiedi, ti salveresti solo cucinando te...se offre loro la roba che ha in casa poi devono tenersi fra le chiamate rapide il numero del pronto intervento.
Io ho imparato a sorridere educatamente e a dire "no grazie" allontanandomi lentamente :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (11 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Nono, tu devi cucinare a prescindere  E non hai vinto nessuna scommessa
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon, da alcune piccole inflessioni che metti ogni tanto mi sembrava che fossi terroncella come me e cioppettina. Oscuro non è terrone invece, lui ha la cittadinanza onoraria di Vicenza


Falcoruccio qui di terrons mi sa che siamo pochi... io, te, Spot e....?


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Nono, tu devi cucinare a prescindere  E non hai vinto nessuna scommessa
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon, da alcune piccole inflessioni che metti ogni tanto mi sembrava che fossi terroncella come me e cioppettina. Oscuro non è terrone invece, *lui ha la cittadinanza onoraria di Vicenza*


Pure io veneta, per parte di madre. Bellunese, ma per davvero 

No, le mie inflessioni sono un omaggio a Voialtri terruncelli, ma nulla più


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè?


Mi son simpatiche le milanesi,mi piace l'accento milanese.:up:


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Falcoruccio qui di terrons mi sa che siamo pochi... io, te, Spot e....?


E oscurello....


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi son simpatiche le milanesi,mi piace l'accento milanese.:up:


Pure a me i romani 

Ho diversi amici/conoscenti che mi diverto a imitare.


----------



## banshee (11 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E oscurello....


ma mi dicono hai preso la cittadinanza a Vicenza! io poi ho difficoltà a relazionarmi da terrona con te, sai?


----------



## Falcor (11 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Attenta a quello che chiedi, ti salveresti solo cucinando te...se offre loro la roba che ha in casa poi devono tenersi fra le chiamate rapide il numero del pronto intervento.
> Io ho imparato a sorridere educatamente e a dire "no grazie" allontanandomi lentamente :rotfl:


Guarda dovrei infamarti ma sto rotolando dalle risate :rotfl:E comunque non mi pare che disdegni il cibo a casa mia, devo rammentarti nell'ordine: patatine al formaggio, patatine rustiche, biscotti pezzotti dei tuc del penny, tiramisu schifoso del lidl e mi fermo qui 



banshee ha detto:


> Falcoruccio qui di terrons mi sa che siamo pochi... io, te, Spot e....?


Di dichiarati si, il resto tutti polentoni. Solo noi conosciamo la luce del sole


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Foglia ha detto:


> Pure a me i romani
> 
> Ho diversi amici/conoscenti che mi diverto a imitare.


Ho avuto qualche frequantazione con donne di milano...simpatiche...!Un ragazza di milano si è portata via la mia verginità...impegnata...e il giorno dopo tornava in città,aveva finito le vacanze.....
Ed io son rimasto con il pisello in mano a guardare il mare...


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho avuto qualche frequantazione con donne di milano...simpatiche...!Un ragazza di milano si è portata via la mia verginità...impegnata...e il giorno dopo tornava in città,aveva finito le vacanze.....
> Ed io son rimasto con il pisello in mano a guardare il mare...


Poeta :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma mi dicono hai preso la cittadinanza a Vicenza! io poi ho difficoltà a relazionarmi da terrona con te, sai?


Ascolta Io per napoli provo questo:

IN OGNI CONTESA....SEMPRE A TUA DIFESA.


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Foglia ha detto:


> Poeta :rotfl:


Famosa località  di mare sulla riviera romagnola....!Mai riuscito a capire perchè sto più simpatico alle donne del nord che a quelle di roma...


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Famosa località  di mare sulla riviera romagnola....!Mai riuscito a capire perchè sto più simpatico alle donne del nord che a quelle di roma...


Sarà la distanza 

(scherzo.... . I napoletani sono molto solari :up:, e so che Napoli è una città problematica, ma unica)


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Foglia ha detto:


> Sarà la distanza
> 
> (scherzo.... . I napoletani sono molto solari :up:, e so che Napoli è una città problematica, ma unica)


Si,ma vivo a roma quasi da quando sono nato quindi...


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma vivo a roma quasi da quando sono nato quindi...


Bè, Roma è una città splendida .


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Foglia ha detto:


> Bè, Roma è una città splendida .


Si,roma è mia moglie,napoli la mia amante.Vicenza il mio pitale.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Falcoruccio qui di terrons mi sa che siamo pochi... io, te, Spot e....?


E me...


----------



## Ross (11 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E me...


Io son terròn

Ma nicka non era bolonnaise?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahh sei di milano?ho capito tutto....:up::up:


Qualcosa contro le milanesi?


----------



## Nicka (11 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Io son terròn
> 
> Ma nicka non era bolonnaise?


 A parte che da un mese non sono nemmeno più bolognese...

Comunque c'ho sangue mezzo pugliese e mezzo campano.
Murge da una parte e Circumvesuviana dall'altra.

Il bolognese (a parte il socc'mel) manco lo capisco...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A parte che da un mese non sono nemmeno più bolognese...
> 
> Comunque c'ho sangue mezzo pugliese e mezzo campano.
> Murge da una parte e Circumvesuviana dall'altra.
> ...


Nooooooo hai finito i lavori e ti sei trasferita ?  ma sei rimasta  in Emilia Romagna ?


----------



## Ross (11 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A parte che da un mese non sono nemmeno più bolognese...
> 
> Comunque c'ho sangue mezzo pugliese e mezzo campano.
> Murge da una parte e Circumvesuviana dall'altra.
> ...


AAAAH...ecco. 

Chiaro chiarissimo adesso.
Infatti ci avevo capito ben poco delle tue origini e l'avatar depista abbastanza.


----------



## Nicka (11 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nooooooo hai finito i lavori e ti sei trasferita ?  ma sei rimasta  in Emilia Romagna ?


Esattamente...
Sì sì, la zona è sempre quella...tengo cuore emiliano! 
Solo un po' più nordico...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esattamente...
> Sì sì, la zona è sempre quella...tengo cuore emiliano!
> Solo un po' più nordico...


Quindi lo stress dei "lavori in corso", è alle spalle, ottimo :up:


----------



## Nicka (11 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi lo stress dei "lavori in corso", è alle spalle, ottimo :up:


Diciamo che ora c'è lo stress degli avvocati...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> AAAAH...ecco.
> 
> Chiaro chiarissimo adesso.
> Infatti ci avevo capito ben poco delle tue origini e l'avatar depista abbastanza.


Le mie origini non le capisco manco io tranquillo...
Comunque basta guardarmi per capire che non sono svedese...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Diciamo che ora c'è lo stress degli avvocati...:rotfl:


Lavori fatti male ?


----------



## perplesso (11 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Guarda dovrei infamarti ma sto rotolando dalle risate :rotfl:E comunque non mi pare che disdegni il cibo a casa mia, devo rammentarti nell'ordine: patatine al formaggio, patatine rustiche, biscotti pezzotti dei tuc del penny, tiramisu schifoso del lidl e mi fermo qui
> 
> 
> 
> Di dichiarati si, il resto tutti polentoni. Solo noi conosciamo la luce del sole


non è vero che ci siete solo voi del Sud, magari qualcheduno è timido e non si palesa


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è vero che ci siete solo voi del Sud, magari qualcheduno è timido e non si palesa


Essendo gestito da un timido questo forum non capisco la reticenza a scrivere


----------



## Nicka (11 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lavori fatti male ?


No no, problemi con il primo idraulico...ci ha tirato avanti mesi fino al punto che l'abbiamo mandato affanculo.
E ora siamo tramite avvocati perchè pretende pagamenti quando ci ha lasciati nella merda (quasi letteralmente) da novembre a marzo. 
I lavori li ha finiti un altro...


----------



## Falcor (11 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Murge da una parte e Circumvesuviana dall'altra.


Non nominarmi la vesuviana


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no, problemi con il primo idraulico...ci ha tirato avanti mesi fino al punto che l'abbiamo mandato affanculo.
> E ora siamo tramite avvocati perchè pretende pagamenti quando ci ha lasciati nella merda (quasi letteralmente) da novembre a marzo.
> I lavori li ha finiti un altro...


Capisco, capita spesso


----------



## Nicka (11 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non nominarmi la vesuviana


Bei ricordi..


----------



## Falcor (11 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bei ricordi..


Dicono di vagoni diretti ad Auschwitz meno affollati.


----------



## Falcor (6 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho comprato il Ketchup della Heinz.....ti giuro sublime...sto a cazzo dritto da giorni troppo buono,los to mettendo ovunque,quasi quasi pure nel culo....divino.





banshee ha detto:


> a me piace molto la Calvè, come BBQ. e sempre la Calvè fa la Hot Chicken, piccante per il pollo, la metto sui nuggets quando prendo Burger King a portar via.. da paura.


Io all'Esselunga ho trovato questa l'altro giorno. Non mi fa impazzire ma meglio di nulla e non costa un cazzo. Peccato abbia un retrogusto un pò troppo amarognolo.

View attachment 5883


----------



## oro.blu (6 Maggio 2016)

stasera hamburger con amica... viene lei dalle mie parti...dove cavolo la porto??? Moiseriaccia era meglio andassi io da lei!!!!!!!
PS ha scelto lei hamburger che sia un modo per dirmi che poi fa di me carne trita??


----------



## Falcor (6 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> stasera hamburger con amica... viene lei dalle mie parti...dove cavolo la porto??? Moiseriaccia era meglio andassi io da lei!!!!!!!
> PS ha scelto lei hamburger che sia un modo per dirmi che poi fa di me carne trita??


Dai dalle tue parti la carne è buona, mangerete di certo bene.

Ma lei è la famosa "amica"?


----------



## oro.blu (6 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dai dalle tue parti la carne è buona, mangerete di certo bene.
> 
> Ma lei è la famosa "amica"?


A parte le ragazze dello STEP non ho altre conoscenze con le quali uscire


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io all'Esselunga ho trovato questa l'altro giorno. Non mi fa impazzire ma meglio di nulla e non costa un cazzo. Peccato abbia un retrogusto un pò troppo amarognolo.
> 
> View attachment 11613


:rotfl: :rotfl: niente Calvè allora?


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

Tralasciando che non l'ho vista quella Calvé, ma sicuro costerebbe troppo e sarebbe troppo poco cancerogena


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Tralasciando che non l'ho vista quella Calvé, ma sicuro costerebbe troppo e sarebbe troppo poco cancerogena


Sei votato al suicidio alimentare ? 
Hai fatto un fioretto con questo scopo ?


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei votato al suicidio alimentare ?
> Hai fatto un fioretto con questo scopo ?


Zitta te pizzotella :rotfl:


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Il problema sai è che a volte si è costretti dai tempi scarsi a mangiare in un certo modo. Si ha cosi poco tempo che si mangian schifezze.
> 
> Poi che bevo ancora latte e nesquik ok non è normale alla mia età ma è per colazione, mica lo ordino se vado al pub.


io sono il signore delle scatolette,ne ho anche una discreta collezione,provenienti da tutti i viaggi che ho fatto,magari prima o poi posto qualcosa,per il latte al cacao quando andavamo a londra con la e praticamente mi idratavo solo con quello o al massimo alla banana li lo trovi dappertutto  in pratiche taniche da un litro.
lo sai che esiste il nesquik alla banana e alla fragola,naturalmente in italia non c'è,io ne ho ancora una piccola scorta


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Zitta te pizzotella :rotfl:


Non puoi usare certe informazioni contro  di me :rotfl:quello della pizzotella  è un altro 3D 

Prova la maionese vegana e bio è buona


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ho comprato il Ketchup della Heinz.....ti giuro sublime*...sto a cazzo dritto da giorni troppo buono,los to mettendo ovunque,quasi quasi pure nel culo....divino.


non lo prendo da un pò,perchè me lo bevevo letteralmente:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> io sono il signore delle scatolette,ne ho anche una discreta collezione,provenienti da tutti i viaggi che ho fatto,magari prima o poi posto qualcosa,per il latte al cacao quando andavamo a londra con la e praticamente mi idratavo solo con quello o al massimo alla banana li lo trovi dappertutto  in pratiche taniche da un litro.
> lo sai che esiste il nesquik alla banana e alla fragola,naturalmente in italia non c'è,io ne ho ancora una piccola scorta


nesquik  alla fragola :unhappy: non è meglio un bel frullato,di fragole fresche con latte ?


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2016)

Sono rimasta sconvolta...
Ho scoperto che gli Oreo sono vegan...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho comprato il Ketchup della Heinz.....ti giuro sublime...sto a cazzo dritto da giorni troppo buono,los to mettendo ovunque,quasi quasi pure nel culo....divino.


Questa me l'ero  persa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:basta che non lo acquisti nella versione "piccante" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono rimasta sconvolta...
> Ho scoperto che gli Oreo sono vegan...


Io uso diversi prodotti vegan alcuno onestamente lasciano a desiderare nel gusto, altri sono veramente ottimi 
tocca provare e riprovare ma il prodotto che piace si trova


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io uso diversi prodotti vegan alcuno onestamente lasciano a desiderare nel gusto, altri sono veramente ottimi
> tocca provare e riprovare ma il prodotto che piace si trova


A me gli Oreo piacciono!


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2016)

*Falcor ti sfido*


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> nesquik  alla fragola :unhappy: non è meglio un bel frullato,di fragole fresche con latte ?


certamente,ma infatti è solo così come curiosità,io prendo uno o due frappè a settimana da ormai più di un anno in una gelateria a Savona dove la taglia è xxl,tra i 700 e gli 800 ml  ormai quando vado mi salutano e mi chiedono frappè come,è una piccola gioia che dura poco però aiuta


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me gli Oreo piacciono!


Lo scorso sabato ho fatto parte della spesa al "naturasi" vicino casa, ho trovato biscotti con l'uvetta e sorbetti di frutta eccezionali ma buoni da morire, per dire.
E' più caro di un altro supermercato  però ormai stanno prendendo piede, hanno sempre più clientela, la speranza è che con l'aumento della domanda l'offerta si espanda ed i prezzi si abbassino


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> io sono il signore delle scatolette,ne ho anche una discreta collezione,provenienti da tutti i viaggi che ho fatto,magari prima o poi posto qualcosa,per il latte al cacao quando andavamo a londra con la e praticamente mi idratavo solo con quello o al massimo alla banana li lo trovi dappertutto  in pratiche taniche da un litro.
> *lo sai che esiste il nesquik alla banana e alla fragola*,naturalmente in italia non c'è,io ne ho ancora una piccola scorta


Guarda sul neretto per me sei tacciabile di blasfemia  Il Nesquik è solo al cacao.

Comunque io scatolette non ne mangio, a cucinare cucino ma cose semplici e veloci. Il cibo pronto non mi alletta.



Nicka ha detto:


> Sono rimasta sconvolta...
> Ho scoperto che gli Oreo sono vegan...


Oddio non li guarderò più con gli stessi occhi 



Bender ha detto:


> View attachment 11615


Ma te la do vinta se la sfida si basa su ste schifezze :rotfl:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non puoi usare certe informazioni contro  di me :rotfl:quello della pizzotella  è un altro 3D
> 
> Prova la maionese vegana e bio è buona


Sei mia sorella quindi posso usare tutto  Sai che se solo mi dici che una roba è vegana e bio io la evito come la morte vero? :mexican:


----------



## Falcor (27 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti ingozzo di gricia se continui a parlare bene!!!


A proposito di gricia, l'altra sera a Roma ho magnato na pappardella al cinghiale che "scansateve" :rotfl:

Quindi ringrazio cioppettina mia che mi ha consigliato il locale. Anche Uizi ha molto apprezzato l'amatriciana.

Lei poi ha voluto far la bevitrice figa prendendo anche mezzo litro di rosso che è toccato bere poi a me 
 [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] il giorno dopo ha potuto ammirare la leggiadria delle mie contaminazioni dal vivo 

Fratello in base alla tua risposta saranno determinati i futuri di molte persone :rotfl:

 [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION]

#nickaescile


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> A proposito di gricia, l'altra sera a Roma ho magnato na pappardella al cinghiale che "scansateve" :rotfl:
> 
> Quindi ringrazio cioppettina mia che mi ha consigliato il locale. Anche Uizi ha molto apprezzato l'amatriciana.
> 
> ...


Ma tu dalla Toscana vai a mangiare il cinghiale a Roma!?
Sei ben strambo!!!


----------



## Tulipmoon (27 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> A proposito di gricia, l'altra sera a Roma ho magnato na pappardella al cinghiale che "scansateve" :rotfl:
> 
> Quindi ringrazio cioppettina mia che mi ha consigliato il locale. Anche Uizi ha molto apprezzato l'amatriciana.
> 
> ...


DOVE?!? In quale universo hai bevuto? Ti ho versato un cucchiaino da caffè di vino in un bicchiere dove c'era già l'acqua...ora spiegami dove hai bevuto.
 [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] hai già dato numerose risposte sbagliate...vediamo se ti dimostri una brava persona ALMENO adesso.


----------



## Ross (27 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> A proposito di gricia, l'altra sera a Roma ho magnato na pappardella al cinghiale che "scansateve" :rotfl:
> 
> Quindi ringrazio cioppettina mia che mi ha consigliato il locale. Anche Uizi ha molto apprezzato l'amatriciana.
> 
> ...


Ho visto cose che voi umani......:scared: 
Mi autocensuro, son vincolato da un contratto blindatissimo a non rivelare alcun particolare sulla creatività di falcor.
Credetemi, siamo moooolto oltre l'immaginabile! ensa:



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu dalla Toscana vai a mangiare il cinghiale a Roma!?
> Sei ben strambo!!!


Perché, avevi dubbi?!


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Perché, avevi dubbi?!


Assolutamente no!


----------



## banshee (27 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> A proposito di gricia, l'altra sera a Roma ho magnato na pappardella al cinghiale che "scansateve" :rotfl:
> 
> Quindi ringrazio cioppettina mia che mi ha consigliato il locale. Anche Uizi ha molto apprezzato l'amatriciana.
> 
> ...


sono felice vi sia piaciuto! [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] tu hai preso amatriciana poi?

certo voi eravate e Roma e io in Toscana :rotfl: sabato sera ho mangiato una quantità imprecisata di affettati e formaggi che è un miracolo non mi abbiano ricoverata 
 mortadella al tartufo e sella....sbav


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sono felice vi sia piaciuto! @_Tulipmoon_ tu hai preso amatriciana poi?
> 
> certo voi eravate e Roma e io in Toscana :rotfl: sabato sera ho mangiato una quantità imprecisata di affettati e formaggi che è un miracolo non mi abbiano ricoverata
> mortadella al tartufo e sella....sbav


Io ero a mangiare pesce fritto...
Ho il fegato che mi ha chiesto le ferie...


----------



## banshee (27 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ero a mangiare pesce fritto...
> Ho il fegato che mi ha chiesto le ferie...


credo sia andato in Tibet col mio. il fegato dico. dicono di aver bisogno di un po' di tempo prima di rientrare :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> credo sia andato in Tibet col mio. il fegato dico. dicono di aver bisogno di un po' di tempo prima di rientrare :rotfl:


Poverini...almeno si fanno compagnia...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2016)

Io ieri maialino alla griglia
Altro che alla faccia dei vegani


----------



## Falcor (27 Giugno 2016)

Comunque abbiamo conosciuto la cordialità dei tizi che lavorano ai Burger King di Roma, degli sprucidi di prima categoria.

Però al Mc di fanno incontri di altri tempi 

Due tizi vestiti eleganterrimamente si erano portati il cibo da fuori ma lo han mangiato dentro al al Mc :rotfl:
 [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] è rimasto particolarmente colpito dal maschio, non gli staccava gli occhi da dosso 

Lei poteva essere uscita da un romanzo di una delle sorelle Bronthe :mexican:


----------



## Falcor (27 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> DOVE?!? In quale universo hai bevuto? Ti ho versato un cucchiaino da caffè di vino in un bicchiere dove c'era già l'acqua...ora spiegami dove hai bevuto.
> @_Ross_ hai già dato numerose risposte sbagliate...vediamo se ti dimostri una brava persona ALMENO adesso.


Ho bevuto almeno un quartino di rosso e mezza birra successivamente. E son rimasto perfettamente lucido e vigile.

Ross non farti intimorire dalle minacce velate di tua moglie, resta coerente al patto stipulato a pochi metri dalla celebre fontana


----------



## Tulipmoon (27 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sono felice vi sia piaciuto! @_Tulipmoon_ tu hai preso amatriciana poi?
> 
> certo voi eravate e Roma e io in Toscana :rotfl: sabato sera ho mangiato una quantità imprecisata di affettati e formaggi che è un miracolo non mi abbiano ricoverata
> mortadella al tartufo e sella....sbav


Buonissimissima! E poi era tanta da tuffarcisi dentro...non me lo sono fatta ripetere!
Davvero, te in toscana e noi a roma! Guardiamo se la prossima volta ci troviamo in una zona franca tutti insieme 



Ross ha detto:


> Ho visto cose che voi umani......:scared:
> Mi autocensuro, son vincolato da un contratto blindatissimo a non rivelare alcun particolare sulla creatività di falcor.
> Credetemi, siamo moooolto oltre l'immaginabile! ensa:


il mondo non è ancora pronto.


----------



## Tulipmoon (27 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ho bevuto almeno un quartino di rosso e mezza birra successivamente. E son rimasto perfettamente lucido e vigile.
> 
> Ross non farti intimorire dalle minacce velate di tua moglie, resta coerente al patto stipulato a pochi metri dalla celebre fontana



ho prove fotografiche e video...sicuro di voler insistere?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Comunque abbiamo conosciuto la cordialità dei tizi che lavorano ai Burger King di Roma, degli sprucidi di prima categoria.
> 
> Però al Mc di fanno incontri di altri tempi
> 
> ...


Non so cosa hai mangiato e bevuto e sai che sono un'amante del Mc ma andare a Roma e mangiare anche solo una volta al Mc è da arresto secondo me


----------



## banshee (27 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so cosa hai mangiato e bevuto e sai che sono un'amante del Mc ma andare a Roma e mangiare anche solo una volta al Mc è da arresto secondo me


gli ho consigliato un posto in cui fanno la gricia, amatriciana, carbonara, abbacchio, carciofi alla giudia, coratella, dinne n'altro insomma :rotfl: [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] mi fa: perfetto io non mangio niente di sta roba, ma [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] sarà contenta :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (27 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so cosa hai mangiato e bevuto e sai che sono un'amante del Mc ma andare a Roma e mangiare anche solo una volta al Mc è da arresto secondo me


Io a Roma mi uccidevo di Burger King e Old Wild West 
Oh, quando ci hai pochi soldi e trovi gli hamburgherazzi in offerta..



banshee ha detto:


> gli ho consigliato un posto in cui fanno la gricia, amatriciana, carbonara, abbacchio, carciofi alla giudia, coratella, dinne n'altro insomma





banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: @_Falcor_ mi fa: perfetto io non mangio niente di sta roba, ma @_Tulipmoon_ sarà contenta :rotfl::rotfl:



Mi sa che la ragazza è una persona seria


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> gli ho consigliato un posto in cui fanno la gricia, amatriciana, carbonara, abbacchio, carciofi alla giudia, coratella, dinne n'altro insomma :rotfl: @_Falcor_ mi fa: perfetto io non mangio niente di sta roba, ma @_Tulipmoon_ sarà contenta :rotfl::rotfl:


Il cignale a Roma... :facepalm:


----------



## Spot (27 Giugno 2016)

Smettetela, ho fame.


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io a Roma mi uccidevo di Burger King e Old Wild West
> Oh, quando ci hai pochi soldi e trovi gli hamburgherazzi in offerta..
> 
> Mi sa che la ragazza è una persona seria


Santo Iddio!!!!
Ma il forno in Campo de' Fiori no!? 
Vi devo insegnare tutto...
L'Old Wild West...a Roma...

Mi sento male.


----------



## Falcor (27 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il cignale a Roma... :facepalm:


Facciam cosi, io e Uizi veniamo in Emilia e ci porti a mangiare il cinghiale come dio comanda. Ci stai?


----------



## banshee (27 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il cignale a Roma... :facepalm:


digli un po' ndo t'ho portato a te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (27 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma il forno in Campo de' Fiori no!?
> Vi devo insegnare tutto...


Lassa sta Campo de Fiori. Ross ci ha portati a fare aperitivo lì e stavamo per fare rissa col cameriere.

Poi vabbè fessi noi che andiamo a far aperitivo lì. La Coca di Ross era buona ma il mio vino era pochissimo e cibarie varie praticamente inesistenti. Male male


----------



## Spot (27 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Santo Iddio!!!!
> Ma il forno in Campo de' Fiori no!?
> Vi devo insegnare tutto...
> L'Old Wild West...a Roma...
> ...


Vabbù. Ho peccato.
Avevo pure naguidademmerda ai tempi


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Qua si sta diffondendo, soprattutto grazie alle cattive oro.blu e fiammetta , l'idea che io non mi alimenti nel modo giusto. E quindi stasera alla faccia di chi mangia la roba verde mi son strafogato questo:
> 
> View attachment 10946View attachment 10947
> 
> ...


Ora dovrei aprire un 3D sulla necessità di sapersi alimentare senza eccessi quotidiani   che inevitabilmente poi il nostro organismo presenta un conto talvolta salato 
Ma siccome sono Buona con te fratellozzo mio ti invito ad una riflessione su modifiche anche minime fa apportare alla tua dieta


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> gli ho consigliato un posto in cui fanno la gricia, amatriciana, carbonara, abbacchio, carciofi alla giudia, coratella, dinne n'altro insomma :rotfl: @_Falcor_ mi fa: perfetto io non mangio niente di sta roba, ma @_Tulipmoon_ sarà contenta :rotfl::rotfl:


Che tu non gli avessi consigliato il Mc non avevo dubbi


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Facciam cosi, io e Uizi veniamo in Emilia e ci porti a mangiare il cinghiale come dio comanda. Ci stai?


Ma il cignale lo mangi buono in Valdichiana!!!! Santa pace!!!
Se venite qui si mangia ragù...
E per te niente roba verde, ricordo!


----------



## Ross (27 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Comunque abbiamo conosciuto la cordialità dei tizi che lavorano ai Burger King di Roma, degli sprucidi di prima categoria.
> 
> Però al Mc di fanno incontri di altri tempi
> 
> ...


Io avevo adocchiato entrambi...il problema è che solo lui rispondeva ai miei sguardi! :rotfl:





Falcor ha detto:


> Lassa sta Campo de Fiori. Ross ci ha portati a fare aperitivo lì e stavamo per fare rissa col cameriere.
> 
> Poi vabbè fessi noi che andiamo a far aperitivo lì. La Coca di Ross era buona ma il mio vino era pochissimo e cibarie varie praticamente inesistenti. Male male


Un posto di cui aver seria paura. Tragico è a dir poco...
Comunque, ho riletto adesso anche le clausole piccole del contratto: non sono previste sanzioni se dico che quando bevi un cucchiaino di sostanze alcoliche hai reazioni inusitate. [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] saprebbe descriverle benissimo...  



Diavoletti cari, sapete il numero di frottole che ho inventato per essere con voi praticamente per due giorni interi: non è che potessi farmi beccare da gente nota nei 'miei' luoghi!


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Lassa sta Campo de Fiori. Ross ci ha portati a fare aperitivo lì e stavamo per fare rissa col cameriere.
> 
> Poi vabbè fessi noi che andiamo a far aperitivo lì. La Coca di Ross era buona ma il mio vino era pochissimo e cibarie varie praticamente inesistenti. Male male


Vabbè, lì si fanno sempre risse!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] almeno riduci carne e sostituisci 
Riso bianco con riso venere o integrale
Latte e latticini con alimenti a base di avena, soia, mandorle ect
Sale bianco con sale Himalaya 
Zucchero bianco con zucchero di canna bio
Farina raffinata con farina tipo 1o2ointegrale o kamut. O altro cereale (la farina di kamut è ottima) 
Ciao come vedi non ti ho messo roba verde ah ah ah ah


----------



## Ross (27 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, lì si fanno sempre risse!!! :rotfl:


Tulip è agguerritissima, a me dai mezzo bicchiere di vino e mi sento un lottatore di MMA professionista. 

Il problema era il nostro gommosino...Falcor aveva in corpo talmente tanti zuccheri che camminava a stento. 
Ci saremmo certamente sentiti in colpa, gli fosse capitata qualche sventura.


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> digli un po' ndo t'ho portato a te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A magnà la gricia in mezzo ai bestemmioni...:rotfl:
Col tizio grosso e peloso che non gli avresti dato due cent e invece ci avrei passato il pomeriggio a parlarci!


----------



## Falcor (27 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora dovrei aprire un 3D sulla necessità di sapersi alimentare senza eccessi quotidiani


Sorella io mi alimento in modo equilibrato. Uizi diffonde cattive e false informazioni. Però se vado in giro magno come un suino senza se e senza ma 



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma il cignale lo mangi buono in Valdichiana!!!! Santa pace!!!
> Se venite qui si mangia ragù...
> E per te niente roba verde, ricordo!


Ecco hai imparato, niente roba verde. Io amo il ragù da buon terrone.

Non ti ho mai chiesto di sposarmi solo perché tu ami lds sappilo 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_Falcor_ almeno riduci carne e sostituisci
> Riso bianco con riso venere o integrale
> Latte e latticini con alimenti a base di avena, soia, mandorle ect
> Sale bianco con sale Himalaya
> ...


Carne ne mangio meno di quel che penseresti.
Riso non lo mangio nemmeno sotto tortura.
Avena soia e mandorle dalle al tuo cavallo :rotfl:
Sale ne abuso ma perché amo il salato.
Zucchero ne mangio pochissimo anzi quasi zero.
Farina nemmeno ne uso, cucino cose semplici e mai che vadano "preparate".

Sorella è complicato star dietro al modo in cui mangio 




Ross ha detto:


> Tulip è agguerritissima,


Uizi da sola poteva metter fuori gioco tutto il bar


----------



## Spot (27 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A magnà la gricia in mezzo ai bestemmioni...:rotfl:
> Col tizio grosso e peloso che non gli avresti dato due cent e invece ci avrei passato il pomeriggio a parlarci!


Ma dove? Oh, che mi voglio un po' di suggerimenti culinari, visto che mi fate tanto gli snob


----------



## banshee (27 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma dove? Oh, che mi voglio un po' di suggerimenti culinari, visto che mi fate tanto gli snob


chiedi e ti sarà detto, my lovely  ci penso mi :up:


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma dove? Oh, che mi voglio un po' di suggerimenti culinari, visto che mi fate tanto gli snob


Io non sono snob, ma apprezzo l'essere tradizionali...


----------



## ologramma (27 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Santo Iddio!!!!
> Ma *il forno in Campo de' Fiori no!*?
> Vi devo insegnare tutto...
> L'Old Wild West...a Roma...
> ...


lo conosci allora anche tu, poi quando esci e ritorni sulla strada che porta a campo di fiori c'è un bar che fa un caffe divino e poi per non farci manca niente c'è una pasticceria famosa per i dolci siciliani


----------



## ologramma (27 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Santo Iddio!!!!
> Ma *il forno in Campo de' Fiori no!*?
> Vi devo insegnare tutto...
> L'Old Wild West...a Roma...
> ...


lo conosci allora anche tu, poi quando esci e ritorni sulla strada che porta a campo di fiori c'è un bar che fa un caffe divino


----------



## Tulipmoon (27 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io a Roma mi uccidevo di Burger King e Old Wild West
> Oh, quando ci hai pochi soldi e trovi gli hamburgherazzi in offerta..
> 
> Mi sa che la ragazza è una persona seria


ma guarda in realtà su 4 pasti 3 sono stati in un fastfood...siamo pessimi! Ma si, se avessi potuto avrei mangiato (ma anche a firenze) tutti i giorni amatriciana e carbonarozza....mi piange il cuore non aver rapito un cuochino romano ed essermelo trascinato a firenze



banshee ha detto:


> gli ho consigliato un posto in cui fanno la gricia, amatriciana, carbonara, abbacchio, carciofi alla giudia, coratella, dinne n'altro insomma :rotfl: @_Falcor_ mi fa: perfetto io non mangio niente di sta roba, ma @_Tulipmoon_ sarà contenta :rotfl::rotfl:


Infatti io bimba tanto felice con davanti persona inadatta al cibo! Speravo lo cacciassero fuori dal ristorante e che mi avrebbero premiato con una doppia dose di amatriciana per aver sopportato i suoi scempi!



Nicka ha detto:


> Il cignale a Roma... :facepalm:


guarda...c'è così tanto da infierire su quel ragazzo che il cinghiale gliel'ho lasciato correre....manco voleva assaggiare la bruschetta al pomodoro!



Ross ha detto:


> Tulip è agguerritissima, a me dai mezzo bicchiere di vino e mi sento un lottatore di MMA professionista.
> 
> Il problema era il nostro gommosino...Falcor aveva in corpo talmente tanti zuccheri che camminava a stento.
> Ci saremmo certamente sentiti in colpa, gli fosse capitata qualche sventura.


Davvero....da bravi genitori abbiamo dovuto fare le personcine rispettabili visto che avevamo un gommosino appresso.:carneval:


----------



## banshee (27 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Infatti io bimba tanto felice con davanti persona inadatta al cibo! Speravo lo cacciassero fuori dal ristorante e che mi avrebbero premiato con una doppia dose di amatriciana per aver *sopportato i suoi scempi*!


....che cosa ha fatto? Falcoruccio che hai combinato? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (27 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Davvero....da bravi genitori abbiamo dovuto fare le personcine rispettabili visto che avevamo un gommosino appresso.:carneval:


Tulip, che ci vuoi fa... so' omini. Gli omini ad alcool deludono sempre. Soprattutto gli after30 (tragico spartiacque maschile, i 30)


----------



## Ross (27 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ....che cosa ha fatto? Falcoruccio che hai combinato? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti giuro. 
Roba impensabile anche per uno scrittore di fantascienza.

Ma io ho firmato un contratto con lui...un ne posso parlà mica!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ti giuro.
> Roba impensabile anche per uno scrittore di fantascienza.
> 
> Ma io ho firmato un contratto con lui...un ne posso parlà mica!


Sei corruttibile?


----------



## Ross (27 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei corruttibile?


Dipende...da quale sia il disinteressato 'dono'!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Dipende...da quale sia il disinteressato 'dono'!


Parliamone


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo conosci allora anche tu, poi quando esci e ritorni sulla strada che porta a campo di fiori c'è un bar che fa un caffe divino


Eh certo che lo conosco!!! 
Mi sento un po' romana!!!


----------



## ologramma (27 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh certo che lo conosco!!!
> Mi sento un po' romana!!!


li vicino c'è anche il filettaro dove puoi degustare il baccala fritto e le puntarelle se sei fortunata trovi posto a a sedere se no ordini e avendo un po di pazienza puoi portare via l'ordinazione tanto più avanti c'è un bel giardino per mangiare in pace ma credo solo il baccala fritto perchè non so come faresti per le puntarelle:up:


----------



## ologramma (27 Giugno 2016)

farfalla il tutto è vicino al tuo posto preferito a roma:up:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> farfalla il tutto è vicino al tuo posto preferito a roma:up:


A settembre torno a Roma..non vedo l'ora


----------



## ologramma (27 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> A settembre torno a Roma..non vedo l'ora


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> A settembre torno a Roma..non vedo l'ora



non facciamo che tu vieni a roma quando io sono a milano


----------



## Ross (30 Giugno 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> non facciamo che tu vieni a roma quando io sono a milano


Bentornata Miss Forum!   

Ma può essere che solo toccate e fuga???


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Bentornata Miss Forum!
> 
> Ma può essere che solo toccate e fuga???


Ma ciao! 
eh... ogni tanto leggo. 
beh però mi fa piacere che qualcuno senta la mia mancanza


----------



## Ross (30 Giugno 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma ciao!
> eh... ogni tanto leggo.
> beh però mi fa piacere che qualcuno senta la mia mancanza


Beh...certo ti fai desiderare un pochino troppo. 

Però quando torni, sembra che si svegli un pò tutta la vecchia guardia. (sei miss forum mica per caso eh! :umile 
Io son novellino, subisco il fascino di robe simili!


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Beh...certo ti fai desiderare un pochino troppo.
> 
> Però quando torni, sembra che si svegli un pò tutta la vecchia guardia. (sei miss forum mica per caso eh! :umile
> Io son novellino, subisco il fascino di robe simili!


Ma và, esagerato 
è solo che forse il mio "tempo" sul forum è passato. 
a volte leggo, vorrei dire tante cose ma poi non scrivo. 
e a volte leggere alcune cose riapre vecchie ferite. E siccome fuori da qui va tutto a gonfie vele non mi pare il caso di rimuginare sul passato


----------



## Ross (30 Giugno 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma và, esagerato
> è solo che forse il mio "tempo" sul forum è passato.
> a volte leggo, vorrei dire tante cose ma poi non scrivo.
> e a volte leggere alcune cose riapre vecchie ferite. E siccome *fuori da qui va tutto a gonfie vele* non mi pare il caso di rimuginare sul passato


Donna fortunata...meriterai certamente tanta buona sorte! 

Per il resto, sei miss forum in carica, DEVI essere presente!
D'altronde ci sono mille stanze in cui si parla di tanti argomenti, fa piacere la tua grazia tra cotante bretelle (mie e del fratellozzo [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]: siamo i più ganzi qua dentro, dai retta!  :carneval

Poi se entri nel giro giusto (non dirlo a nessuno, è quello evidenziato sopra ), c'è da sganasciarsi dalle risate!


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Donna fortunata...meriterai certamente tanta buona sorte!
> 
> Per il resto, sei miss forum in carica, DEVI essere presente!
> D'altronde ci sono mille stanze in cui si parla di tanti argomenti, fa piacere la tua grazia tra cotante bretelle (mie e del fratellozzo @_Falcor_: siamo i più ganzi qua dentro, dai retta!  :carneval
> ...



Va bene  
allora portatemi nel regno dello sganasciamento


----------



## Ross (30 Giugno 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> Va bene
> allora portatemi nel regno dello sganasciamento


Sarai presto condotta, abbi fede...


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Sarai presto condotta, abbi fede...


inizio ad avere paura


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma ciao!
> eh... ogni tanto leggo.
> beh però mi fa piacere che qualcuno senta la mia mancanza


ciao sorellina


----------



## brenin (30 Giugno 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma và, esagerato
> è solo che forse il mio "tempo" sul forum è passato.
> a volte leggo, vorrei dire tante cose ma poi non scrivo.
> e a volte leggere alcune cose riapre vecchie ferite. E siccome fuori da qui *va tutto a gonfie vele *non mi pare il caso di rimuginare sul passato


Sono molto contento per te !


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ciao sorellina


Ciao 



brenin ha detto:


> Sono molto contento per te !


Grazie  :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> inizio ad avere paura


Ciaooooo simy!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciaooooo simy!!!!!!


ciao bellezza!


----------



## Ross (30 Giugno 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao bellezza!


Visto che fiera di attenzioni? 
Non credo sia un caso eh...


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Visto che fiera di attenzioni?
> Non credo sia un caso eh...


alco:


ahahahah vabbè basta faccio la seria


----------

